# Ask a Vegan



## Svensenberg

I'm growing a garden for the second year in a row this summer, and it's doing very well. I'm getting huge squash and zucchini, and they still taste great even when they're as big as this, surprisingly. This seems like the place to come for this, so does anyone have any good recipes for zucchini and summer squash? All I know is to fry them in butter xD it tastes great, but it gets boring and I"m sure there are healthier and tastier ways of preparing them. 

Thankya very much!


----------



## MsBossyPants

Svensenberg said:


> I'm growing a garden for the second year in a row this summer, and it's doing very well. I'm getting huge squash and zucchini, and they still taste great even when they're as big as this, surprisingly. This seems like the place to come for this, so does anyone have any good recipes for zucchini and summer squash? All I know is to fry them in butter xD it tastes great, but it gets boring and I"m sure there are healthier and tastier ways of preparing them.
> 
> Thankya very much!


I'm not much of a cook. The less complicated the recipe, the better. I love the taste of veggies, and other than seasoning them with herbs don't like to overwhelm their flavor. A lot of veggie recipes go like this: add cheese, sour cream, butter or sprinkle with grated cheese. Vegans don't eat any of those things. There are vegan substitutes for them, but I don't care for them. I like my veggies to taste like veggies.

I like to slice my zucchini into long strips (like pickle spears) coat them with just a bit of olive oil in a bag with other veggies and "roast" them in the oven at 425 for ??? (never really timed it ... just check them until they look right) Then add salt, pepper and herbs. I like the mix of squash, red peppers and onions. 

You mentioned that you fry your squash in butter, which tells me you don't eat a vegan diet. You may have better luck finding recipes suited to your palate here: 

http://personalitycafe.com/health-fitness/104559-healthful-recipes-thread.html

(It's a healthful recipe thread not specifically geared toward vegans)


----------



## Pjb

I have found a couple of interesting recipes I would like to try, but they call for "tahini" which I'm having trouble finding. No luck at Trader Joe's either. 
I'm wondering if I could substitute ground flax instead? I have never seen tahini so I don't know what the texture is like or even if it is comparable to flax. The recipe did say I could grind my own sesame seed, but I'm not finding that either.
Any suggestions?

Also, is nutritional yeast the same as the run of the mill yeast you buy for baking bread?


----------



## MsBossyPants

Pjb said:


> I have found a couple of interesting recipes I would like to try, but they call for "tahini" which I'm having trouble finding. No luck at Trader Joe's either.
> I'm wondering if I could substitute ground flax instead? I have never seen tahini so I don't know what the texture is like or even if it is comparable to flax. The recipe did say I could grind my own sesame seed, but I'm not finding that either.
> Any suggestions?
> 
> Also, is nutritional yeast the same as the run of the mill yeast you buy for baking bread?


Tahini is ground sesame seeds thinned with a bit of olive oil. It is a paste used in hummus and baba ghanoush to make the spreads creamy. (Hummus is made with ground beans, typically garbonzo beans or Tuscan white beans, baba ghanoush is eggplant, usually roasted)

It can usually be found in glass jars in the "ethnic" or "international" foods section or in the refrigerated deli section (where you would find the prepared hummus, and party style dips) in those shallow plastic tubs. The jarred versions tend to be more oily and less flavorful, the refrigerated versions more of a thicker paste. I prefer the refrigerated. I like the consistancy and the fresher flavor.

Flax seeds have a stronger taste than sesame and in my opinion would not be a suitable swap. You can grind your own sesame seeds, but as you wrote, they are not available everywhere. They can usually be found in a health food-type store where they sell bulk grains, seeds, and nuts.

If you can find the seeds and want to make your own tahini, the recipe is to use about one cup of seeds to 2 Tbsp of olive oil. (the yield will be between 1/2 and 2/3 cup) Start there, add more oil if you want it thinner. Just put it in your food processor. If you prefer to toast the seeds... The seeds are small and will burn quickly, so rather than putting them in the oven, heat up an empty metal pie dish, remove it from the oven and place the seed in the pan to slightly toast them. (or toss them in a hot pan). It's easy to burn them.

Nutritional yeast is NOT the same as the type of yeast you use to make bread. It is an inactive yeast. The flavor it slightly nutty and vaguely cheesy, like a sharp aged cheese like parmesean. It is used by vegans as a cheese substitute usually on popcorn or on pastas. It contains a variety of amino acids which can help you meet your needs to insure you are getting your full complement of them. It also is fortified with B-12 an important supplement for vegans. I'm not crazy about the taste of it as a dried cheese substitute, but I do put in my chili and soups, mixing it in rather than using it as a sprinkle. 

It's hard to find. And expensive, but a little goes a long way. Whole Foods sells their own brand of it in a big tub. I get mine on the internet. I buy the RedStar brand. I found it at amazon.com (grocery section: "Red Star Nutritional Yeast")


----------



## Constant Change

Happy to see such a thread as a sticky in this forum. There is hope. 

Vegan greetings from Brighton / UK.


----------



## Garee

I've tried the vegan route, but it's extremely hard to incorporate Asian flavors. I can't find a good shrimp paste substitute that doesn't make me want to vomit. Shrimp paste itself is bad enough, but it's essential in making Thai curries. I found a blog that said there's a fermented mushroom paste that can be substituted and that just sound so gross.


----------



## Cetanu

Requesting opinion on:

- wheat germ agglutinin and it's effect on transglutaminase


----------



## MsBossyPants

Cetanu said:


> Requesting opinion on:
> 
> - wheat germ agglutinin and it's effect on transglutaminase


This thread isn't scientific in nature, and I can't write with any authority on the subject, but I find this fascinating. 

When I was researching all things vegan before trying to adopt the diet, my research led me to many articles on the effects of wheat on the digestive system and the connection between wheat and inflammatory diseases. Two things that I learned that I hadn't considered were that: 1. the wheat we eat today is a hybridized, crossbred into a superwheat that makes it more resistant to drought and pathogens, but may also be responsible for the increase in celiac disease and wheat intolerance in general. And 2. gluten is used as an additive in all types of foods as a stabilizing or thickening agent.

My opinion? Should it be avoided? If you have celiac disease or a known sensitivity to it, of course. But, in general, moderation is probably the key until further research is done and new recommendations published.

Personally, I limit my wheat consumption to no more than 1 or 2 servings daily (sometimes less), buy gluten-free processed products whenever possible, and limit my consumption of "fake meats" to no more than once a week.


----------



## renna

I recently went vegan and LOVE it. I feel better already and wake up with energy again.

Just thought this would be helpful for some who are browsing through here:

Here are a list of food that I list off when I get that super annoying questions "How do you get your protein and calcium?!" 



Tempeh - 41g protein per cup. - great prepared "meat" style for tacos, pastas etc

Amaranth (high source of Omegas 3 & 6 and Vitamin C) - 26g protein per cup. - I use in breakfast.

Quinoa (low fat grain)- 9grams of protein per cup. - Only have used it for breakfast but I'm going to use it in wraps and sub it for rice.

Seitan (Wheat gluten)- 31 g protein per 3 oz. (I consume this only once a week due to it being gluten) - I always prepare this in a meat style.

Lentils - 18g protein per cup - mainly use in wraps and in soups.

Flaxseed - 31g of protein per cup - great for baking or use the ground to sprinkle in your food.

Buckwheat (grout) - 8g protein per cup, (high source of Omegas 3 & 6, Magnesium & Calcium) - I cook this as a morning breakfast prepared oatmeal style.

Pursalne - 28mg calcium per cup & high source of Omega 3. 

Brown Rice Protein Powder - 7g of protein in 1 tbsp

Spirulina (powder form for shakes) - 1 oz has 16g of protein, 33mg of calcium, Omega-3 fatty acids 230mg, Omega-6 fatty acids351mg


----------



## Pjb

LOL @Svensenberg!! I mean no disrespect to you, but I can't help but chuckle to see a smoking child avatar in a health thread! :tongue:
Ok, fair is fair, yes my avatar is sitting tan in the sun......geesh!

@MsBossyPants, I have hayfever and can't use certain herbs or eat many of the grains without a slight reaction. It's a light sensitivity not a big allergy so I can eat them but I feel bloated and a little achy the next day. I can eat Quinoa with out any trouble but is this limiting my diet too much? Even rice affects me adversely.


----------



## MsBossyPants

Pjb said:


> LOL @_Svensenberg_!! I mean no disrespect to you, but I can't help but chuckle to see a smoking child avatar in a health thread! :tongue:
> Ok, fair is fair, yes my avatar is sitting tan in the sun......geesh!
> 
> @_MsBossyPants_, I have hayfever and can't use certain herbs or eat many of the grains without a slight reaction. It's a light sensitivity not a big allergy so I can eat them but I feel bloated and a little achy the next day. I can eat Quinoa with out any trouble but is this limiting my diet too much? Even rice affects me adversely.


That just made an alarm bell go off in my head ...Have you been tested for celiac disease or a gluten sensitivity?


----------



## Pjb

MsBossyPants said:


> That just made an alarm bell go off in my head ...Have you been tested for celiac disease or a gluten sensitivity?


No I haven't had any testing for those things. I've just learned to avoid or limit certain foods.


----------



## MsBossyPants

Pjb said:


> No I haven't had any testing for those things. I've just learned to avoid or limit certain foods.


When I read that grains bothered you, - but quinoa doesn't, I made the association to a problem with gluten because quinoa is gluten free.

Here is the Wiki for some general information on gluten sensitivity. This can develop at any age, and the severity varies. 

If any of this applies to you, you may want to ask you doctor about being tested. 



Gluten sensitivity - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## MegaTuxRacer

Is your diet mostly raw or about half-and-half?
Other than the ethical concerns, would having a vegetarian diet have significantly adverse effects compared to vegan (I like dairy products)?


----------



## MsBossyPants

MegaTuxRacer said:


> Is your diet mostly raw or about half-and-half?
> Other than the ethical concerns, would having a vegetarian diet have significantly adverse effects compared to vegan (I like dairy products)?



My main sources of protein are lentils, beans, whole grains, and tofu. All of these things are cooked, usuallly at temperatures higher than a raw-foodie would eat them. I eat a variety of raw and cooked veggies, though, and fresh fruit. I don't eat a lot of processed food (think: anything that comes in a box)

Originally, for me, the choice to eat vegan (plant-based whole food) was more about the effect of animal products on my body, rather than a decision based on the ethics of eating animals. I had stopped eating beef and pork about 20 years ago, and ate chicken and fish 3 or 4 meals a week. I also ate dairy products. I slowly weaned myself off all meat, but still ate dairy products, so I slowly worked my way down to eating a vegetarian diet. As I've written here before ... I looooooved cheese. 

I felt much better eating as a vegetarian instead of an occasional meat eater... but ...

When I decided to give up dairy and give veganism a try, I thought it would be difficult to give up cheese. I'm like you ... I loved me my cheese. lol ... But, after a few weeks, I didn't miss it. This is purely anecdotal evidence, but when I gave up dairy, within a few days, I felt much better. I'm not lactose intolerant, but I noticed that as soon as I stopped eating dairy products, I felt less bloated after meals, I no longer had episodes of heartburn. I've told several people about how much better I feel not eating dairy, and a few have tried giving it up. Again, this is anecdotal - several of them report feeling much better and have given up dairy for good. 

I posted this earlier in this thread about going vegan from mostly vegetarian:




> In about 2 months, I lost about 15 pounds which brought me down to a healthy weight, and have kept it off. I had been trying to lose that weight for years.
> 
> My choloesterol went from 192 down to 158 (last checked about 3 months ago)
> My fasting glucose went from 98 to 90
> 
> My joints stopped hurting, I sleep better, feel better, look better and have way more energy.


I feel better eating vegan over vegetarian, but I think that eating vegetarian is fine for others who chose to do so. It doesn't have to be an all-or-nothing thing. If you don't want to, don't give it up completely, just cut back a bit 

As a side note: My hubby still eats meat and/or dairy occasionally, but since I've gone vegan, he generally eats dinner with me, so it's a vegan meal. At first, at his insistence, I would shred him some cheese to put in the vegan chili, or have cheese slices on hand for him if we had veggie burgers. But, more and more, he has gotten away from that. He still occasionally will eat cheese, but more often than not, he'll pass on it. He's losing his taste for it.


----------



## dpt727

Thanks for this thread! My boyfriend has decided to go vegan. He tried other diets, but the low carb diet made him feel awful. I told him that not all diets are meant for everybody. He did his research and after only 4 weeks of eating vegan he has lost 13 pounds. He was not overweight to begin with, but as @_MsBossyPants_ alluded to with a meat based diet he tended to have a belly bulge. - No longer! And he said it feels good to finally _feel GOOD!_

I can convert many recipes to vegan, but he has challanged me to make him a vegan pizza and chili-
Chili- I got that covered. I thought pizza would be easy with a cheese substitute or no cheese at all. Do you have suggestions for making pizza?


----------



## MsBossyPants

dpt727 said:


> Thanks for this thread! My boyfriend has decided to go vegan. He tried other diets, but the low carb diet made him feel awful. I told him that not all diets are meant for everybody. He did his research and after only 4 weeks of eating vegan he has lost 13 pounds. He was not overweight to begin with, but as @_MsBossyPants_ alluded to with a meat based diet he tended to have a belly bulge. - No longer! And he said it feels good to finally _feel GOOD!_
> 
> I can convert many recipes to vegan, but he has challanged me to make him a vegan pizza and chili-
> Chili- I got that covered. I thought pizza would be easy with a cheese substitute or no cheese at all. Do you have suggestions for making pizza?


I'm not a big fan of deli-type cheese substitutes (shreds or slices). I don't care for them. I do without. Others have told me they like the fake Mozzarella type shreads. When I make pizza, I load it up with a vegan pasta sauce (Trader Joes Organic Spaghetti Sauce with Mushrooms) and lots of fresh pizza-type veggies like peppers, onions, mushrooms, olives, etc. I usually lightly saute the veggies first to cook out some of the water so that the pizza doesn't get soggy. I like to add fresh herbs or dried Herbs de Provence. I get the house brand (Archer Farms) at Target ... cheaper than some of the more price-y brands  

I sometimes top it with a bit of RedStar Nutritional Yeast. It's a powder. It has a vaguely sharp cheesy taste, but not everyone I know who has tried it likes it. This is not the same type yeast that is used to make baked goods. It's not the yeast that is available in the "baking" isle in the supermarket. You can generally find it in health food stores. Some stores such as Whole Foods have their own generic version of this. It looks like this:










Here is the link for more information: Lesaffre Human Care | Red Star Nutritional Yeast

Tips: when shopping for pasta sauces, look for the "V" (signifying Vegan) on the label, or closely read the ingredient list. A lot of pasta sauces contain added Parmesean cheese or sugar.

Again, look for the "V" on cheese substitues or read the ingredients. Some contain casein, which is a milk protein. (I don't follow the logic of putting a milk protein in something that non-dairy eaters are buying)









Same thing for the dough, some have sugar or butter.


----------



## MegaTuxRacer

@MsBossyPants
Okay, so you seem to know what you're doing with this. Where is a good resource for an organically sprouting veg(etari)an to begin? I am having trouble figuring out a meal plan that will work.


----------



## MsBossyPants

MegaTuxRacer said:


> @_MsBossyPants_
> Okay, so you seem to know what you're doing with this. Where is a good resource for an organically sprouting veg(etari)an to begin? I am having trouble figuring out a meal plan that will work.


MegaTuxRacer, 
I'm going to type it aaaaaaall out so that others who find this may get their general questions answered also  

When I first decided to try this, I asked my doctor to refer me to a nutritionist/dietitian so that I could get the best information possible. Total waste of time. The nutritionist gave me a standard photocopied hand-out of the outdated food pyramid - crossed out meat and wrote beans. I had educated myself with the basics before I went to the appointment, so I asked about B-12, iron, soy products, etc,. She told me that she didn't know much about vegan diets and "would have to get back to me". Several people that have asked me about this have had pretty much the same experience. (your results may vary, but I wouldn't bet on it)

So, I did my own research. There is a lot of good information out there (and an equal or greater amount of bad). I figured that a nutritionist or registered dietitican who was him/herself a vegan would probably have the best answers. A simple seach on Amazon ("vegan nutrition") led me to what I feel is the best information out there.

This book:









Vegan For Life / Jack Norris, Virginia Messina
Both of the authors are registered dietitians and vegans

The first half of the book is packed with everything you need to know. 
What to eat, which supplements are recommended, serving sizes, sample meals,
how much protein to eat, sources of calcium, iron, iodine, zinc, etc.,
and "making the transition to a vegan diet".

This can also apply if you choose to go vegetarian, simply eat the cheese, milk, 
and eggs rather than the vegan substitutes.

The book is called Vegan for life because it covers all stages of life, so there is information
on pregnacy, children, adults over 50, people with health issues such as diabetes or 
heart disease, sports nutrition. ... For life. If you need to know, it's in there.

I think it's the best place to start.

One of the authors (Jack Norris) also has a website. Some general information is
available there - here is the link:

Vegan Health Home Page

To get started - eat this daily 
+/- depending on your body size

*5 servings of whole grain/starch*
serving size:
1/2 cup cooked cereal, pasta, rice, or other grain, potato (white or sweet) or corn
1 slice whole grain bread
1 corn tortilla
*
3 or 4 servings of legumes/soy
*serving size:
1/2 cup cooked beans, lentils, tofu, or tempeh
1 oz "fake" meat
1 cup soy milk
3/4 cup soy yogurt

*1 or 2 servings of nuts/seeds
*serving size:
1/4 cup nuts
2 tablespoons nut butter (peanut, almond)
2 tablespoons tahini (ground sesame seeds)

*5 servings vegetables
*serving size:
1/2 cup cooked
1 cup raw
(use a variety, and be sure to inclue dark, leafy greens)
*
2 or 3 servings fruits
*serving size:
1 piece medium fruit
1 cup fresh, cut up
1/2 cup cooked 
1/2 cup juice
1/4 dried fruit

*2 or more servings fats
*1 teaspoon oil
(that doesn't sound like a lot, but the "nut/seed" group contains fat also)

I know it sounds complicated, but it's not. * Even if you are a meat eater, you should already be eating the vegetables, fruits, and whole grains, and some fats. These recommendations are the same for everyone. 
*
When changing to a vegan diet, you simply eliminate meat, dairy and eggs, and substitute legumes/soy, nuts/seeds. These, combined with your whole grain group provide your daily protein needs.


----------



## Kyandigaru

Sorry if this question was asked, but what do you do for protein? 

I'm allergic to seafood except shrimp and I don't want to snack on nuts just to get that nutrition.
Are protein shakes good enough to replace meat?


----------



## renna

Kyandigaru said:


> Sorry if this question was asked, but what do you do for protein?
> 
> I'm allergic to seafood except shrimp and I don't want to snack on nuts just to get that nutrition.


I gave a list of ingredients that are vegan friendly for protein on page 7


----------



## Jwing24

Lets say someone needed to build lean mass, a considerable amount, lets say 20 lbs. What would the vegan diet look like in order to accomplish this goal? Is this goal even possible under a vegan diet? Just curious, thank you.

EDIT: Also, are animal proteins different than the protein found elsewhere? Would that make a difference when trying to build muscle? I don't know that much about this stuff.


----------



## MsBossyPants

Jwing24 said:


> Lets say someone needed to build lean mass, a considerable amount, lets say 20 lbs. What would the vegan diet look like in order to accomplish this goal? Is this goal even possible under a vegan diet? Just curious, thank you.
> 
> EDIT: Also, are animal proteins different than the protein found elsewhere? Would that make a difference when trying to build muscle? I don't know that much about this stuff.


Building muscle mass as a vegan works the same way as it does for a non-vegan, increase strength training and eat more protein.


Start here:

Vegan Weightlifting

The information is from the vegan registered dietitian I frequently mention in this thread, Jack Norris.

Within the article is a link to "Where do you get your protein?"


----------



## MsBossyPants

Kyandigaru said:


> Sorry if this question was asked, but what do you do for protein?
> 
> I'm allergic to seafood except shrimp and I don't want to snack on nuts just to get that nutrition.
> Are protein shakes good enough to replace meat?


You don't need to drink protein shakes. Just eat a balanced diet as shown below:




> To get started - eat this daily
> +/- depending on your body size
> 
> *5 servings of whole grain/starch*
> serving size:
> 1/2 cup cooked cereal, pasta, rice, or other grain, potato (white or sweet) or corn
> 1 slice whole grain bread
> 1 corn tortilla
> *
> 3 or 4 servings of legumes/soy
> *serving size:
> 1/2 cup cooked beans, lentils, tofu, or tempeh
> 1 oz "fake" meat
> 1 cup soy milk
> 3/4 cup soy yogurt
> 
> *1 or 2 servings of nuts/seeds
> *serving size:
> 1/4 cup nuts
> 2 tablespoons nut butter (peanut, almond)
> 2 tablespoons tahini (ground sesame seeds)
> 
> *5 servings vegetables
> *serving size:
> 1/2 cup cooked
> 1 cup raw
> (use a variety, and be sure to inclue dark, leafy greens)
> *
> 2 or 3 servings fruits
> *serving size:
> 1 piece medium fruit
> 1 cup fresh, cut up
> 1/2 cup cooked
> 1/2 cup juice
> 1/4 dried fruit
> 
> *2 or more servings fats
> *1 teaspoon oil
> (that doesn't sound like a lot, but the "nut/seed" group contains fat also)
> 
> I know it sounds complicated, but it's not. * Even if you are a meat eater, you should already be eating the vegetables, fruits, and whole grains, and some fats. These recommendations are the same for everyone.
> *
> When changing to a vegan diet, you simply eliminate meat, dairy and eggs, and substitute legumes/soy, nuts/seeds. These, combined with your whole grain group provide your daily protein needs.


Here is a list of protein content in the vegan diet:
Protein

The example shown is for a 140 lb person. Select your weight to see how much protein you'll need dailly.


----------



## renna

Jwing24 said:


> Lets say someone needed to build lean mass, a considerable amount, lets say 20 lbs. What would the vegan diet look like in order to accomplish this goal? Is this goal even possible under a vegan diet? Just curious, thank you.


Look up Mike Mahler - he's a UFC fighter and a Vegan Bodybuilder. He's been vegan for ten years now. There are interviews with him where he explains what he eats and how much he trains. He uses a lot of brown rice protein and spirulina protein. Look him up and his interviews, I think they will be helpful ;-)


----------



## Jwing24

MsBossyPants said:


> Building muscle mass as a vegan works the same way as it does for a non-vegan, increase strength training and eat more protein.
> 
> 
> Start here:
> 
> Vegan Weightlifting
> 
> The information is from the vegan registered dietitian I frequently mention in this thread, Jack Norris.
> 
> Within the article is a link to "Where do you get your protein?"


cool, thanks.


----------



## Jwing24

renna said:


> Look up Mike Mahler - he's a UFC fighter and a Vegan Bodybuilder. He's been vegan for ten years now. There are interviews with him where he explains what he eats and how much he trains. He uses a lot of brown rice protein and spirulina protein. Look him up and his interviews, I think they will be helpful ;-)


Thanks, sometimes it's easy to overload yourself with information and not be sure which route to take.


----------



## mew

Sadly some people are still convinced veganism is not a healthy diet such as those seen in this thread.


----------



## MsBossyPants

mew said:


> Sadly some people are still convinced veganism is not a healthy diet such as those seen in this thread.


Please do not post this type of information here. I don't want this thread to be derailed by a debate on the merits of the diet. This type of post invites others to post negative comments about veganism, or post links to threads about meat-based diets. 
*
Post only specific questions about the vegan diet here.*

As stated in my original post:

The purpose of this thread is to share information about eating a plant based / whole food diet not to debate the merits of the diet. Please do that elsewhere.


----------



## Stelmaria

Jwing24 said:


> EDIT: Also, are animal proteins different than the protein found elsewhere? Would that make a difference when trying to build muscle? I don't know that much about this stuff.


Pea protein is by far the cheapest (shop around), most digestible form of protein, far less allergenic than soy or whey (and has less fat/cholesterol than whey isolates). Needs to be flavoured and fairly dilute though.

It is a little short on methionine (and Cysteine that is made in the body given enough Methionine). Interestingly, there is a lot of scientific literature suggesting health benefits for Methionine restriction (in vitro and in vivo testing - eg rats lived longer) and discussion of longer lifespans. I'm still a bit sceptical of that of course.

A pea/rice protein mix is very balanced, but rice protein can be chalky (and so would need to be even more dilute).


----------



## emerald sea

what are the best food sources of iron for a vegan diet?


----------



## Erudis

emerald sea said:


> what are the best food sources of iron for a vegan diet?


I'm not vegan nor vegetarian, but as far as I know, sun-dried tomatoes, dry beans and peas are great sources of iron. The same goes for dark green vegetables like spinach and broccoli.


----------



## emerald sea

Erudis said:


> I'm not vegan nor vegetarian, but as far as I know, sun-dried tomatoes, dry beans and peas are great sources of iron. The same goes for dark green vegetables like spinach and broccoli.


thanks for explaining!


----------



## Sina

Very informative thread @MsBossyPants. I hadn't had a chance to check back until now. My partner is considering transitioning from a vegetarian to a vegan diet. I am taking tips on how to adjust my cooking to help him with the transition. The nutritional yeast suggestion as a cheese substitute was a good one. Also, ignore if it's been asked too many times already, but what other milk substitutes are available besides soya milk? I know he isn't a fan. I know about rice milk, and while he's doing his own research, I'd like to step up and be able to assist him with suggestions etc. as much as possible.


----------



## Basil

Boss said:


> what other milk substitutes are available besides soya milk? I know he isn't a fan. I know about rice milk, and while he's doing his own research, I'd like to step up and be able to assist him with suggestions etc. as much as possible.


My grocery store also has coconut milk and almond milk. I'm vegetarian, but I drink (unsweetened) almond milk because it's cheaper than organic cow's milk. There are also recipes online for making your own almond milk at home, but I haven't had any success with those so far. 

You're awesome for being so supportive of your boyfriend, by the way. I caught some flak when I transitioned to vegetarian, so I know how special it makes me feel when someone goes out of their way for me (like my mom making soup with vegetable stock, instead of chicken). Good luck to you both!


----------



## Sina

Basil said:


> My grocery store also has coconut milk and almond milk. I'm vegetarian, but I drink (unsweetened) almond milk because it's cheaper than organic cow's milk. There are also recipes online for making your own almond milk at home, but I haven't had any success with those so far.
> 
> You're awesome for being so supportive of your boyfriend, by the way. I caught some flak when I transitioned to vegetarian, so I know how special it makes me feel when someone goes out of their way for me (like my mom making soup with vegetable stock, instead of chicken). Good luck to you both!


Thanks for your suggestions and your well wishes. Almond milk sounds delicious. I do eat meat, though being half-Indian, about 80% of my diet is vegetarian anyway. And, I love to cook and learn new dishes. He is from the southern US, so I learnt some awesome southern cuisine and how to adapt it to a vegetarian diet. I definitely support his choices, and he has been nothing but open-minded and respectful of my own food choices. Respect goes both ways. I am excited about learning more on the topic of vegan nutrition, so I'll be checking this thread from time to time.


----------



## MsBossyPants

Boss said:


> Very informative thread @_MsBossyPants_. I hadn't had a chance to check back until now. My partner is considering transitioning from a vegetarian to a vegan diet. I am taking tips on how to adjust my cooking to help him with the transition. The nutritional yeast suggestion as a cheese substitute was a good one. Also, ignore if it's been asked too many times already, but what other milk substitutes are available besides soya milk? I know he isn't a fan. I know about rice milk, and while he's doing his own research, I'd like to step up and be able to assist him with suggestions etc. as much as possible.


There is a large variety of "milks" out there: Soy, almond, rice, hemp, and coconut are the most common. They come sweetened and unsweetened, some are flavored with vanilla, and some are available as chocolate milks. Always remember to shake the container well before serving. Thickeners are usually added to the mixtures to help to prevent separation, but always shake them before each serving. This is also necessary to make sure that the added vitamins are equally distributed. 

I don't drink vegan "milks" as a beverage in the way that someone who is a cow's milk drinker would. What I mean is: I don't just pour myself a glass of "milk" and drink it. I use vegan milks as a milk substitute combined with other ingredients. So, I add a bit to a fruit smoothie to thin it, or add it to coffee to make a latte. I use it to make my oatmeal. 

It comes down to a matter of taste. A little bit of sweetener or vanilla flavoring can completely change the flavor ... so much so that different brands of sweetened vanilla soy milk taste different. Experiment. 

Here is what I've found:

Soy milk is the best when you need the milk substitute to be thicker. I use it to make lattes and cappuccinos. I use a handheld frother, and have found that the fluffy texture of a cappuccino made with cow's milk can be achieved using soy milk. Other (less dense or less fatty milk substitutes) tend to have more of a bubbly or foamy (thinner) texture when used like this. The taste is good, but you don't achieve the full, fluffy cloud like appearance and texture of frothed soy milk.

I don't eat a lot of baked goods, but have read that soy also works better in baked goods for the same reason - it gives the baked goods a more dense texture.

Soy also makes a thicker smoothie. But I actually prefer almond milk. It makes the smoothie thinner and easier to drink. I also use almond milk to make my oatmeal.

Unless I'm whipping up a coffee drink, my personal preference is for unsweetened, vanilla almond milk. But it's just a matter of taste. It took me a while to find what I liked best - experimenting with different types and brands.

You mentioned that your partner is a vegetarian (so most likely drinks cows milk). Different grades of cow's milk have different "mouth feels". The full fatty taste of whole milk is much different than that of non-fat. If your partner is used to drinking a fattier milk such a whole or even 2% or 1%, the thinner texture of milk substitutes can be off putting. My recommendation would be to transition down step-by-step to non-fat, and then move to the substitutes. The consistancy of non-fat milk is closer to that of the milk substitutes.

Can anyone else who posts here offer any more helpful information about milk substitutes?


----------



## MsBossyPants

emerald sea said:


> what are the best food sources of iron for a vegan diet?


 @emerald sea ... from earlier in the thread ...

http://personalitycafe.com/health-fitness/104545-ask-vegan-4.html#post2654290


----------



## emerald sea

MsBossyPants said:


> @_emerald sea_ ... from earlier in the thread ...
> 
> http://personalitycafe.com/health-fitness/104545-ask-vegan-4.html#post2654290


oops, i should have read the entire thread, sorry. :blushed:thanks for pointing me to where it is.


----------



## MsBossyPants

emerald sea said:


> oops, i should have read the entire thread, sorry. :blushed:thanks for pointing me to where it is.


no problem. It's a long thread. :wink:


----------



## MsBossyPants

killerB said:


> I have a question for those who have been Vegetarian longer than myself.
> 
> I have noticed that although I do take care to eat well balanced with my fruits and veggies, I seem to bruise easier than I did when I ate meat. Anyone else notice this? I am not sure it has anything to do with my diet, because I take a daily vitamin. I tested my iron at work(I am in medical) and I would rather not ask there for any insite, and have them lecture me about how being a Vegetarian is the reason. (You know what I mean on this.)


Please consult a physician. The advice I can give you here is what I've picked up along the way, but I don't have any medical training and bruising can be symptomatic of some very serious medical conditions that will require a doctor's care. 

Forgive me if I sound preachy here, but I don't know how much of this information you know about:

Two dangerous causes of bruising are low iron levels and low B-12 levels. As you may know, both of these if left untreated can have life threatening consequenses. 

Vegans and vegetarians who do not supplement with B-12 or do not properly absorb it can become dangerously low in B-12 before most symptoms occur. (Note to meat eaters who may be reading this: B-12 deficiency can occur in meat eaters who do not properly absorb it. This is not just a problem in vegetarians and vegans.)

Although you are taking a multi-vitamin, you may not be absorbing the iron completely. Vitamin C helps boost iron absorption. (the acid assists in the uptake of the mineral) Do not take your multi vitamin at the same time as a calcium supplement, or with any calcium rich food such as dairy products. Calcium absorbs stomach acid which is necessary to help absorb the iron. This is how Tums and other antacids work. Tums is essentially a calcium pill. Take your multi with a food rich in vitamin C at least 2 hours either side of the consumption of calcium.

Don't just get your iron levels tested. You'll need a full CBC (complete blood count). You may not be producing enough platelets, or have bone marrow issues. This test will also check for anemia or leukemia. (sorry to be alarmist)

Other causes of brusing: deficiencies in vitamin K (dark green leafies) and a Vitamin C. Vitamin C is essential for blood vessel health.

Medications (aspirin, other anti-inflammatories, steroids) can also cause bruising.

This may be something easily fixed, or an indicator of something serious. As I advised above, please see a doctor.


----------



## killerB

Yeah, thanks. I go in for my yearly in two weeks, and had already spoke about a CBC with Doc, just because I want to make sure I am getting everything apporpriately.

I completely forgot that my doctor also upped my Steriods for my Asthma(I also run) and I am almost certain that this is what is causing it. I read your post and your mention of Steriods and a little light bulb went on and said "oh shit! She's right!" (and now I feel silly).*facepalm*


----------



## MsBossyPants

killerB said:


> Yeah, thanks. I go in for my yearly in two weeks, and had already spoke about a CBC with Doc, just because I want to make sure I am getting everything apporpriately.
> 
> I completely forgot that my doctor also upped my Steriods for my Asthma(I also run) and I am almost certain that this is what is causing it. I read your post and your mention of Steriods and a little light bulb went on and said "oh shit! She's right!" (and now I feel silly).*facepalm*


Don't feel silly. Hopefully that is what the issue is, and it's nothing more serious.

Your post was helpful. It was an opportunity to get some information out to others that they may not have known about.

Thank you for posting here. 

I hope you get a clean bill of health.


----------



## petite libellule

Were you raised in a vegan household?

Why did you choose this lifestyle?

If it's for health reasons, did you find it improved your condition?

What was the hardest part about switching to this type of diet?
(dealing with other people, giving up something you miss etc.)

thank you


----------



## MsBossyPants

Ningsta Kitty said:


> Were you raised in a vegan household?
> 
> Why did you choose this lifestyle?
> 
> If it's for health reasons, did you find it improved your condition?
> 
> What was the hardest part about switching to this type of diet?
> (dealing with other people, giving up something you miss etc.)
> 
> thank you



I'm first generation American. My parents came here from Germany. So ... the food I grew up with was along the lines of "if it don't come in a sausage casing, we don't eat it". Meat at every meal. Even meat as a snack. Ick.

I quit eating beef and pork over 20 years ago. A few years ago I saw the film "Forks Over Knives". It just made sense to me. I was already only eating chicken and fish a few times a week anyway at that point. I didn't drink milk. I don't like the taste of eggs. So it was mostly just a matter of giving up cheese and yogurt.

Yes. It improved my health. 

http://personalitycafe.com/health-fitness/104545-ask-vegan.html#post2643460

The hardest part? I really used to like cheese. I was using it as my main protein source for a long time. It was what I was used to. After a few weeks though ... your tastes change. Don't miss it now. (it's been about a year and half since going vegan)

If I would have known how simple it is to be vegan, I would have done it much sooner.


----------



## petite libellule

MsBossyPants said:


> If I would have known how simple it is to be vegan, I would have done it much sooner.


really? then why does it seem so intimidating! lol! 

any suggestions as far as kids go ? 

another question that I've always wondered,
what is the MAIN difference between vegan and vegetarian ?

Why did you choose vegan over being a vegetarian?


----------



## MsBossyPants

Ningsta Kitty said:


> really? then why does it seem so intimidating! lol!
> 
> any suggestions as far as kids go ?
> 
> another question that I've always wondered,
> what is the MAIN difference between vegan and vegetarian ?
> 
> Why did you choose vegan over being a vegetarian?


Vegetarians do not eat animals. They do consume the products that come from animals such as milk, cheese, eggs, honey, etc.

Vegans do not eat animals or animal products of any kind.

I was mostly vegetarian and then tried veganism. I feel better on a vegan diet - better not eating dairy, others may have a different experience.

Kids? Children have different nutritional needs than adults. Children can eat a vegetarian or vegan diet, but it must be tailored to their needs. I don't have kids, and don't have to know about that, so I can't give advice. But you can find out about vegan diets for all ages here - written by registered dietitians who are themselves vegan:

Vegan For Life - Jack Norris/Virginia Messina
http://cdn.aarp.net/content/dam/aar...-vegan-for-life.imgcache.rev1312913926888.jpg

This book is the best "how to" book and reference manual I've found. 

Also, poke around the thread if you don't wish invest in the book. You'll probably find most of the answers to your general questions.


Here is a typical vegan adult diet:
http://personalitycafe.com/health-fitness/104545-ask-vegan-9.html#post2865127


----------



## ForsakenMe

I'm sure it's been asked already but I'm too lazy to find it. But here goes: Is it true that being a vegan is an expensive lifestyle to have?


----------



## MsBossyPants

ForsakenMe said:


> I'm sure it's been asked already but I'm too lazy to find it. But here goes: Is it true that being a vegan is an expensive lifestyle to have?


No. If you're not a "junk food" vegan, it's actually less expensive.

The expensive things in your shopping cart are the meats, cheeses, and packaged foods (cookies, crackers, frozen meals, ice cream)

The main staples of traditional veganism - rice and beans and tofu - are some of the least expensive foods. 

The difference in the standard food pyramid (now plate) and the vegan one is the substitution of the protein sources.

Each pyramid (plate) shows fruits, veggies, and whole grains that are recommended to be eaten by *both* meat eaters and non meat eaters. Merely substitute alternate types of "milk" for animal milk, and beans, legumes, etc for your meats. 

I've found the main complaint meat eaters have when switching to veganism is to say that "all that produce is really expensive" because they weren't eating enough in the first place.


----------



## Basil

*Maintaining Weight?*

How do you maintain your weight on a vegan diet?

I've been vegetarian for a while and tried to go vegan, but after a month I added dairy back in because I was losing too much weight. I follow nearly all of the suggestions in this article at SavvyVeg. I eat flax seed and oil, nuts and seeds, saute my veggies in plenty of olive oil, eat avocadoes and potatoes with lots of whole grains, enjoy dried fruits and hummus as occasional snacks, etc. I also eat full meals (though not until I'm "stuffed") and regular snacks.

I know one of the benefits people love about veganism is losing weight, but at some point you must "level out," so to speak. Any suggestions?


----------



## MsBossyPants

Basil said:


> How do you maintain your weight on a vegan diet?
> 
> I've been vegetarian for a while and tried to go vegan, but after a month I added dairy back in because I was losing too much weight. I follow nearly all of the suggestions in this article at SavvyVeg. I eat flax seed and oil, nuts and seeds, saute my veggies in plenty of olive oil, eat avocadoes and potatoes with lots of whole grains, enjoy dried fruits and hummus as occasional snacks, etc. I also eat full meals (though not until I'm "stuffed") and regular snacks.
> 
> I know one of the benefits people love about veganism is losing weight, but at some point you must "level out," so to speak. Any suggestions?


If you are eating properly, you should be able to maintain a healthy weight. If you are losing too much weight, you are probably losing muscle mass due to the lack of protein. 

In both your post above and the article you linked, there is no mention of beans, legumes, soy, etc. You must eat these foods order to get enough protein. You can't just eat grains and nuts as protein sources. It's essential that you eat a variety of these foods daily. Most grains, beans, nuts, seeds, etc are incomplete proteins. Eating a variety of them daily will allow your body to combine them in order to make complete proteins. If you are not eating enough beans, legumes, soy, etc, not only are you not getting enough protein, you are not giving your body a source of protein that can bind with the grains and nuts you ARE eating. It's a double whammy of not enough protein. 

Here is a recommendation of what to eat:

http://personalitycafe.com/health-fitness/104545-ask-vegan-9.html#post2865127

This is a general guideline. You'll need to eat more or less depending on your body size and weight.

If you need more information, feel free to ask here, or pm me.


----------



## infjjohnsmith

I saw "vegan cheese" at a grocery store the other day. Is that something you eat? if so... does it taste like cheese?


----------



## MsBossyPants

infjjohnsmith said:


> I saw "vegan cheese" at a grocery store the other day. Is that something you eat? if so... does it taste like cheese?


Of course it's something you eat. What else would it be? :dry:

Seriously, though ...I don't like it. I don't eat it. The "softer" soy cheese products like sour cream, or cream cheese taste OK to me, but I don't care for the taste of vegan "cheese" slices or shreds. 

Personal preference.


----------



## Souljorn

If we were stranded in an island, would you eat me or would you let me eat you to survive?


----------



## MsBossyPants

MsBossyPants said:


> Have questions about a vegan diet? Ask here.
> 
> 
> The purpose of this thread is to share information about eating a plant based / whole food diet.
> 
> I'm happy to answer any questions, and know that there are several vegans (and almost vegans) here at PerC who may also be happy to help.
> 
> Please read through the thread before posting your question. It may have already been answered.
> 
> Discuss only the vegan diet here, not the vegan lifestyle in general.
> 
> 
> Please note:
> *
> Please don't post negative, anti-vegan comments or criticize vegans or vegan diets.
> If you wish to debate the merits of a vegan diet, please start a thread in the debate forum.*





Nihilistic Ascension said:


> If we were stranded in an island, would you eat me or would you let me eat you to survive?


Please don't troll here.


----------



## Souljorn

MsBossyPants said:


> Please don't troll here.


I am just wondering if placed in a life or death situation if a vegan would remain one. It isn't troll it is an uncomfortable question being asked which you'd like to dismiss as an attempt of troll.

So what is it death or meat?

By the way your name is very fitting but this is a question about vegan diet and it is within the rules. 



> _Discuss only the vegan diet here, not the vegan lifestyle in general._


Allow me to rewrite my question....

*Is there any circumstance in which you can see yourself breaking your vegan died? What if it's a case of life or death? *


Better?


----------



## MsBossyPants

Nihilistic Ascension said:


> I am just wondering if placed in a life or death situation if a vegan would remain one. It isn't troll it is an uncomfortable question being asked which you'd like to dismiss as an attempt of troll.
> 
> So what is it death or meat?


You are clearly asking a question that is outside the scope of the theme of the thread which is to share information about how to eat a plant based/whole food diet. 

You are asking a question about cannibalism. 

Even if you had framed your question in terms of eating animal flesh, or not, it's still inappropriate. As asked in the original post which I just post quoted to you, do not discuss the vegan lifestyle or the merits of the diet. You are asking an irrelevant hypothetical question - it has nothing to do with sharing information about the vegan diet. Eating flesh of any kind is obviously not veganism, and you are contributing nothing to the discussion other than to ask an inflammatory question.

Edit: After reading this post you have gone back and edited your previous post. Your question is still not appropriate. Asking about life or death scenarios isn't a question about what to eat as a vegan.


----------



## Souljorn

MsBossyPants said:


> You are clearly asking a question that is outside the scope of the theme of the thread which is to share information about how to eat a plant based/whole food diet.
> 
> You are asking a question about cannibalism.
> 
> Even if you had framed your question in terms of eating animal flesh, or not, it's still inappropriate. As asked in the original post which I just post quoted to you, do not discuss the vegan lifestyle or the merits of the diet. You are asking an irrelevant hypothetical question - it has nothing to do with sharing information about the vegan diet. Eating flesh of any kind is obviously not veganism, and you are contributing nothing to the discussion other than to ask an inflammatory question.
> 
> Edit: After reading this post you have gone back and edited your previous post. Your question is still not appropriate. Asking about life or death scenarios isn't a question about what to eat as a vegan.


God damn you are fucking bossy and you are derailing your whole thread called "Ask a vegan" not ask a vegan about our diet and nothing else.

Also I didn't edit after reading your comment i edited it before your response. My post was edited to its current form by 6 a.m. a whole 21 minutes before your response....

Anyways do you want to answer a question made to a vegan in a thread title "ask a vegan" or would you rather continue derailing this thread? 

it's a simple yes or no question and it was asked to establish a few things about veganism. Is it a life style or is it an aversion to meat. Is it something you do for your health and well being or is it something you do out of compassion.


----------



## Basil

MsBossyPants said:


> If you are eating properly, you should be able to maintain a healthy weight. If you are losing too much weight, you are probably losing muscle mass due to the lack of protein.
> 
> In both your post above and the article you linked, there is no mention of beans, legumes, soy, etc. You must eat these foods order to get enough protein. You can't just eat grains and nuts as protein sources. It's essential that you eat a variety of these foods daily. Most grains, beans, nuts, seeds, etc are incomplete proteins. Eating a variety of them daily will allow your body to combine them in order to make complete proteins. If you are not eating enough beans, legumes, soy, etc, not only are you not getting enough protein, you are not giving your body a source of protein that can bind with the grains and nuts you ARE eating. It's a double whammy of not enough protein.


Thank you so much for your thorough answer! I do eat beans, lentils, and some soy, but I think you're right in that I'm probably not eating as much as my body needs (your link to an earlier post was very helpful). Last night I went home and whipped up some quinoa burgers, and I plan to stop by the store tonight for some tofu or tempeh. I may also take a glance at their fake meats. I've been a little wary of those in the past, but eating some "quick and easy" protein sources might be the boost I need, or at least help while I look for more bean/lentil/soy recipes I enjoy.

Thank you again for your answer. You've been very helpful throughout this thread. roud:


----------



## MsBossyPants

Basil said:


> Thank you so much for your thorough answer! I do eat beans, lentils, and some soy, but I think you're right in that I'm probably not eating as much as my body needs (your link to an earlier post was very helpful). Last night I went home and whipped up some quinoa burgers, and I plan to stop by the store tonight for some tofu or tempeh. I may also take a glance at their fake meats. I've been a little wary of those in the past, but eating some "quick and easy" protein sources might be the boost I need, or at least help while I look for more bean/lentil/soy recipes I enjoy.
> 
> Thank you again for your answer. You've been very helpful throughout this thread. roud:


Thank you, Basil. Happy to help.

I don't remember if I posted this here or not. But ... something else to try:

When I first went vegan, I tried to write down what I was eating to make sure that I was eating both enough food, and in the right quantities. Then at the end of the day, I would look at my notes and think: what the hell is all of this? lol

Something that I came up with that you may find helpful (or completely silly and ridiculously complicated) :blushed::

I use a lot of 3 x 5 index cards in my work so I had some on hand. I went out and also got a pack of assorted color 3 x 5 cards. I assigned each food group (as mentioned in the link I sent you in the last post) a different color. Something that made sense visually:

So:
green = veggies
red = fruit
yellow = grains
white = (the color of) fat
blue = "b" for beans
purple = nuts/seeds (last card left) lol

I also made a card for my multi-vitamin, B-12 supplement, and my calcium pills.


I set aside the number of cards to represent the number of servings I would have to eat each day: 5 green, 3 red, etc. I wrote what constitutes a serving on one of each color card (as a reference) So for example on the "fruit/red" card:
1 piece medium fruit
1 cup fresh, cut up
1/2 cup cooked 
1/2 cup juice
1/4 dried fruit

Then, throughout the day, I would set aside a card whenever I ate that item. So one piece of fruit and a multi-vitamin? set aside one red card and the multi-vitamin card. A salad consisting of a two cup serving of fresh greens with 1 cup fresh chopped vegetables with a tablespoon oil and vinegar dressing and a handful of nuts? set aside 3 green cards, two white cards, and a purple card. And so on. You can tell what you still need to eat by what cards you have left.

Dinner rolls around and you have two blue cards left? Oops ...haven't eaten any beans yet and still have another grain to eat? Make a burrito - 2 blue cards, 1 yellow. 

If you don't manage to get in all in in one day, it's not the end of the world, but it will give you an idea of what you are eating and what you need to make a point of being sure to eat more of. 

After a while, I didn't need the cards anymore, but at the beginning, it really helped. It also helped remind me to take my supplements.

:wink:


----------



## FlightsOfFancy

How do I get my tofu burgers to stick together without eggs?
That is the question


----------



## MsBossyPants

FlightsOfFancy said:


> How do I get my tofu burgers to stick together without eggs?
> That is the question


Here is a similar post from earlier in the thread. It talks about beans and lentils, but same idea ...



> I have tried making the mixure thicker, oats and such, but to no avail. I go to cook them and they fall right apart. So, I wondered how Vegans do it, as they don't use eggs. Any recipies could be helpfull, also. Thanks in advance.





MsBossyPants said:


> That makes me crazy, too.
> 
> 
> Suggestions:
> 
> 
> Refrigerate, or better - freeze the burger before cooking. They seem to hold together better that way.
> 
> 
> Use potato as a binder. It's nice and starchy. Just bake or microwave a whole potato and scoop out the insides.
> 
> 
> Bread crumbs. They'll help to absorb moisture.
> 
> 
> The best tip, though, is to make sure that you start out with beans that are not too moist. Don't just drain them through a colander. Spread them out on a paper towel to absorb the moisture that hides between the beans. For black bean burgers, after drying mash some of the beans, rather than using just whole beans.
> 
> 
> If you add a lot of veggies to the mix, cook or steam them first before adding them. This will cook out some of the moisture. Again, dry well.
> 
> 
> Ground flax seeds mixed with a bit of water mimic that slimy, sticky, binding consistency of eggs. Mixed with bread crumbs, they work similar to how eggs do as a binder.
> 
> 
> Another trick that makes for a burger that holds together well, is to put all the ingredients into a blender and grind it all up together. You'll end up with something with more the consistency of a meat burger that will hold together better. This works better with beans, rather than lentils.


----------



## CaptSwan

Well, I have a lot of questions (I apologize in advance if some of these questions sound silly):

1) What's the difference between vegetarian and vegan?

2) Pros and cons of being a vegan.

3) Most noticeable impacts of the lifestyle.

4) What motivated you to become a vegan?

Thanks in advance for answering.


----------



## MsBossyPants

CaptSwan said:


> Well, I have a lot of questions (I apologize in advance if some of these questions sound silly):
> 
> 1) What's the difference between vegetarian and vegan?
> 
> 2) Pros and cons of being a vegan.
> 
> 3) Most noticeable impacts of the lifestyle.
> 
> 4) What motivated you to become a vegan?
> 
> Thanks in advance for answering.



Thank you for your interest about the vegan diet.

Vegetarians do not eat animal flesh, but do consume products that come from animals (like eggs, cheese, and honey)

Vegans do not eat animal products of any kind. So, no dairy, eggs, honey - yes, that means no cheese - and do not eat or drink products made with or using animal products. (most brands of refined sugar are made using bone char as a filtering product- ground up, burnt cattle bones ... some salad dressings and processed products contain animal products - for example marshmallows (and many gelatin products) are made using skin and connective tissue from animals)

The vegan lifestyle is not discussed in this thread, nor is why a person decides to go vegan - only questions relating to how to eat the diet. This is to avoid the inevitable anti-vegan postings that derail the thread. 

The purpose of the thread is to answer general questions about how to eat the diet, and to share recipes and tips.

Here are some of the things you might want to know:
(link to "what to eat")

http://personalitycafe.com/health-fitness/104545-ask-vegan-8.html#post2851065


----------



## CaptSwan

MsBossyPants said:


> The vegan lifestyle is not discussed in this thread, nor is why a person decides to go vegan - only questions relating to how to eat the diet. This is to avoid the inevitable anti-vegan postings that derail the thread.
> 
> The purpose of the thread is to answer general questions about how to eat the diet, and to share recipes and tips.


Thank you for such a quick answer. What are the major components that constitute the vegan diet? Is there a specific structure to it (like you start a first week with just some foods or something similar), or can you just get right to it?. Thanks.


----------



## MsBossyPants

CaptSwan said:


> Thank you for such a quick answer. What are the major components that constitute the vegan diet? Is there a specific structure to it (like you start a first week with just some foods or something similar), or can you just get right to it?. Thanks.



In the post above, I went back and included a link to "what to eat" which shows the daily diet. 

Some jump right in. Others who opt to go vegan "ease" into it by eliminating one animal at a time from their diet, others eat a vegan diet one day a week, "Meatless Mondays", then work up to 2, and so on. It's a matter of what works best for each individual. There is no set rule. If you are already eating a diet that includes the appropriate servings of grains, fruits and vegetables and shun junk food, you will have an easier time of it than someone who eats a poor diet of take-out meals and processed foods. 

One of the things that people ask the most is: Is it hard getting used to eating all those vegetables? They don't realize that vegan or not, they should already be eating them.

For someone looking to move to a healthy vegan diet in a step-by-step way, I think the easiest way is probably to do it in this order: (or jump ahead if you are already eating a relatively healthy diet)

Eliminate "junk" and processed foods and beverages.
Switch to whole grain products
Make sure to eat the recommended number of servings of veggies and fruits daily 
Then start to substitute a vegan protein source for an animal source (either one animal at a time, or one day of the week at a time) until you have eliminated all animal products.

Be sure to take a B-12 supplement if you eliminate all animal products.


----------



## CaptSwan

@_MsBossyPants_

Thank you very much. It's been very helpful, just one more question: What are some of the main vegan sources for protein you can use?


----------



## Red Panda

CaptSwan said:


> @_MsBossyPants_
> 
> Thank you very much. It's been very helpful, just one more question: What are some of the main vegan sources for protein you can use?



legumes mostly I assume
protein is the least concern, since humans need little protein to begin with, unless of course you want to build lots of muscle ( 0,8 -1 g per kg of body weight )


----------



## MsBossyPants

CaptSwan said:


> @_MsBossyPants_
> 
> Thank you very much. It's been very helpful, just one more question: What are some of the main vegan sources for protein you can use?


The main sources of vegan protein - legumes, beans, nuts, seeds, soy, and whole grain. Remember that as discussed above, as part of your diet, you should already be eating whole grain. Switching to a vegan diet, in place of animal proteins, you would subsititute things such things as lentils, a variety of beans, tofu, nuts and nut butters, nut milk, edamame, tofu and seeds. These items combined with the whole grain group combine to make complete proteins in your body. 

Here is a chart showing protein amounts in the diet. The first column labeled "PRO" is the protein content. (animal proteins are shown for comparison)

Protein


----------



## CaptSwan

Thank you for the information. It's been very helpful to me. Have a great day.


----------



## MooseAndSquirrel

MsBossyPants said:


> Some jump right in. *Others who opt to go vegan "ease" into it by eliminating one animal at a time from their diet, others eat a vegan diet one day a week, "Meatless Mondays", then work up to 2, and so on.* It's a matter of what works best for each individual. There is no set rule. If you are already eating a diet that includes the appropriate servings of grains, fruits and vegetables and shun junk food, you will have an easier time of it than someone who eats a poor diet of take-out meals and processed foods.


 
Excellent advice. This is what we worked up to. One thing we've found helpful is we made a list of meals that we really enjoy and then pull from that list and write out a weekly menu on the weekend. I love to cook so I'll make up a few main dishes that can easily be thrown together when we get home after work. For instance, I'll make a large batch of lentil chili or meatless spaghetti sauce and freeze several back in containers for later.



> One of the things that people ask the most is: Is it hard getting used to eating all those vegetables? *They don't realize that vegan or not, they should already be eating them.*


The bolded part made me laugh. It's so true but sometimes just the thought of eating a lot of veggies can seem daunting. Having salads with meals is a good, gentle way to ease into it. So is juicing. As a matter of fact you can get MORE veggies in your diet that way and there are some simple and tasty recipes too.

I also liked your outline of how to move into a more vegan diet. We've drastically reduced (almost eliminated) junk beverages from our diet by juicing. We also bought a soda stream because we like fizzy drinks and you can make almost any fizzy drink with healthier ingredients than you'll find canned. Also we drink a lot of water (with a lemon slice added) too.

One of my new favorites is to pour carbonated water from our soda stream over a bag of green tea (Costco has awesome green tea in bulk) and then add a little agave to sweeten a bit. It's really refreshing and I find I prefer it over colas (which used to be my guilty pleasure).

Replace junk food snacks with ones you make yourself. Again, Youtube is a great resource for inspiration: nut or grain bars with dried fruit - YUM!



> Be sure to take a B-12 supplement if you eliminate all animal products.


I'm sure you've already said why that's important somewhere in these 23 pages, but I can't recall. Do you mind reiterating :happy:?


----------



## MooseAndSquirrel

*Portobella Basil Garlic Spaghetti Sauce*

I adapted this from a lasagne recipe I saw Paula Deen's son, Bobby do on the Cooking Channel. Portobellos are a great substitute for meat as they're pretty hearty, earthy and well, "meaty". Saute them with a bit of garlic, red pepper flakes and fennel seed that you've crushed and you have an amazing Italian sausage substitute! My ESTJ loves this recipe and requests it often. See ingredients below….

1 large Portobello mushroom chopped or diced
2-4 cloves garlic (or use ½ tsp garlic powder granules per clove)
½ - 1 tsp crushed fennel seed
¼ tsp of red pepper flakes (you can always add more later if you want more spice)
1 small yellow onion, chopped
1 C sliced mushrooms (cremini or whites)
½ C sliced black or Kalamata olives
1tsp dried basil (or 1 T fresh chopped basil = 5 basil leaves)

Saute Portobello and garlic in olive oil. Add fennel seed, red pepper flakes, chopped onion, sliced mushrooms, and olives

Add in:
1 - 28 oz can crushed tomatoes (Italian spiced)
1 - 14.5 oz can diced tomatoes (Italian spiced)
¼ C red wine (opt.)

Stir all ingredients and let simmer about 15 to 20 minutes.


----------



## MsBossyPants

MooseAndSquirrel said:


> Excellent advice. This what we worked up to. One thing we've found helpful is we mad a list of meals that we really enjoy and then pull from that list and write out a weekly menu on the weekend. I love to cook so I'll make up a few main dishes that can easily be thrown together when we get home after work. For instance, I'll make a large batch of lentil chili or meatless spaghetti sauce and freeze several back in containers for later.
> 
> 
> 
> The bolded part made me laugh. It's so true but sometimes just the thought of eating a lot of veggies can seem daunting. Having salads with meals is a good, gentle way to ease into it. So is juicing. As a matter of fact you can get MORE veggies in your diet that way and there are some simple and tasty recipes too.
> 
> I also liked your outline of how to move into a more vegan diet. We've drastically reduced (almost eliminated) junk beverages from our diet by juicing. We also bought a soda stream because we like fizzy drinks and you can make almost any fizzy drink with healthier ingredients than you'll find canned. Also we drink a lot of water (with a lemon slice added) too.
> 
> One of my new favorites is to pour carbonated water from our soda stream over a bag of green tea (Costco has awesome green tea in bulk) and then add a little agave to sweeten a bit. It's really refreshing and I find I prefer it over colas (which used to be my guilty pleasure).
> 
> Replace junk food snacks with ones you make yourself. Again, Youtube is a great resource for inspiration: nut or grain bars with dried fruit - YUM!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure you've already said why that's important somewhere in these 23 pages, but I can't recall. Do you mind reiterating :happy:?



Lentil chili sounds good. Would you consider posting your recipe, please?

About B-12 ... the vitamin in generally found in the tissues of animals. When herbivores (cattle, etc) consume grasses, a bacteria produced in their digestive systems absorbs the B-12. When you eat their flesh, you are consuming their store of vitamin B-12. 

The only *reliable* source of B-12 for vegans is a supplement. A person who has previously eaten animal flesh maybe able to live off stores of B-12 for a few years, but in order to keep your levels up at a safe level, don't take this risk ... supplement to be safe. 

This is why fake "milks" (soy, almond, rice, etc) are fortified with B-12. Generally, vegans consume these "milks" in place of cow's milk. Adding calcium and B-12 to fake milks allow them to be used as a swap for animal milk. Other "vegan" foods such as nutritional yeast are also supplemented with the vitamin. 

It's best absorbed in more frequent, small doses, if you supplement less frequently than daily, larger doses are needed. If you drink a couple servings of fortified fake milk and take a daily vitamin supplement on a daily basis, you should be ok. To be safe, I also take a B-12 supplement (100 mcg daily) It's important to get tested when starting a vegan diet. Get a good baselilne number and get tested yearly to be sure you are keeping your levels up. Some people, especially the elderly, may have trouble absorbing the vitamin by digesting it. They require injections (see a doctor).

Vitamin B12: Are You Getting It?


----------



## Lumi

This is my favorite style to wok pretty much any veggie. Recipe is from Sichuan Cookery by Fuchsia Dunlop.










1. Peel and cut few potatoes. Rinse & dry. 
2. Season the wok with some oil (I cheated, and used both sesame and rapeseed oil) 6-7 dried chillis and 1 tsp Sichuan peppers.
3. Wok (and don't let the chillis to burn )
4. Add bit of salt and sugar (of your choice) by your taste. 

You can wok pretty much any vegetable like this. Serve with rice. I sometimes like to wok some tofu separately for an extra.

If you want to get more spicy version, add more chillis or chilli sauce.​


----------



## MooseAndSquirrel

@Lumi that looks soooooo good! Gonna have to try that soon.

I don't have a picture for this one but here's the Lentil Chili recipe MBP asked me to post. I live in the pea and lentil capital know as the Palouse. One of the annual attractions just at the start of the school year when all the college students return every fall is the National Lentil Festival and this recipe is pretty much the one they make and serve - it's quite tasty. The festival has become a HUGE community party over the years and is a lot of fun. Check out this fun article and podcast --> http://bit.ly/10QCYu5
*

Lentil Festival Chili

Brown Lentils: *2 2/3 Cups* 
Water: *3 Quarts + 1 Cup*
 Onions, diced: *2/3 Cup* 
Celery, diced: *1/3 Cup*
 Carrots, diced: *1/3 Cup *
Tomato puree: *17 Oz.  * 
Salsa: *1 Cups + 1 Tablespoon *
Chili powder, mild: *2 Tablespoon  (or medium to hot if you like it spicier)* 
Cumin: *1 Tablespoon *
 Granulated garlic: *1 Tablespoon 
*Mexican Oregano:* 1/2 Teaspoon (optional - the original recipe doesn't call for it but I like the flavor)*
Granulated or Raw sugar: *2 Tablespoons *
Crushed red chili flakes: *1/2 Teaspoon* 
Cinnamon: *1/2 Teaspoon *
Mexican chocolate: * 2 oz. (we use Ibarra. See below for a substitute if you can't find Mexican chocolate****) *
 Green bell pepper, diced: * 1/3 Cup *
Red bell pepper, diced: *1/3 Cup
***
*Kosher salt: *1 1/2 Tablespoons  (can use sea salt)*2/3 Cup water and 1/4 Cup cornstarch,* stirred into a slurry 
*Chopped cilantro:* 1 Tablespoon  (optional)

*DIRECTIONS*

*1. *Mix all ingredients together (EXCEPT salt, cilantro and cornstarch slurry), bring to a boil, stir and cook on low for about until lentils are tender (about 2 hours). _*DO NOT INCLUDE SALT, CILANTRO OR CORNSTARCH SLURRY AT THIS TIME.*_ If you add the salt at the beginning the lentils will be tough! The cornstarch slurry is used to thicken the chili so only add it after the lentils have cooked.
_****Mexican chocolate substitute: 1 ounce semi-sweet chocolate + 1/2 teaspoon ground cinnamon_
*
2. *When the lentils are tender and the broth is well blended, add the salt and cornstarch slurry and continue cooking until the chili consistency is very uniform. Adjust seasoning to taste.*

3. *Just before serving: add the cilantro, stir, serve.

_*Enjoy! *_ :happy:


----------



## MooseAndSquirrel

grrr... double posted. Don't know how to delete it so I just removed the duplicate content


----------



## Lumi

Some basic food with a dessert for my lingonberry carvings. 


130g knob celery
190g parsnip
1 big carrot
270g hefu (hempnut tofu)Slice celery, parsnip, carrot and hefu into thin slices. Mix well.

300g silken tofu
2dl oats based food cream
3 claws of garlic
black peppers
herbal salt
rosemary
soy milkHit silken tofu and food cream into a blender, add seasonings and garlic, and blend a bit. Add some soy milk to loosen up.

Mix all together, and hit it into over. About 225C... maybe... 40 minutes? I lost track while doing dishes. Keep it in oven till the surface is bit crispy. Serve with a pinch of fresh dill.

* You can use plain non seasoned tofu instead hefu as well. Either way, use rosemary plentifully.______________

200g lingonberries
300g silken tofu
2 teaspoons of raw sugar
3 teaspoons of vanilla sugar
(Use brand you can trust)

(You can use preferrably dried vanilla pieces, but I didn't have it available now.)______________________________________________



Mix silken tofu and frozen lingonberries in a blender, add sugars. Bit like making some shakes really. Add lingonberry-tofu mix into small cups, and place them in the freezer. You can frost them properly, or just let them be there only 15 minutes or so to collect the taste. 

* Lingonberries have really strong flavor and it needs a lot to sweeten down. If you're not used to taste, don't hesitate to add more sugar and serve over tofu/vanilla ice cream.

* If anyone wonders, those black things on top are just licorice.


----------



## I destroy life

Dont you fear the estrogene present in Tofu for males? If we look at asian and their average dick size. It's quite low, I wonder if the estrogene contained in the diet is a cause of it.

What about fertility, do you have some sources that says that it reduce or augment fertility for males or women.


----------



## Lumi

I destroy life said:


> Dont you fear the estrogene present in Tofu for males? If we look at asian and their average dick size. It's quite low, I wonder if the estrogene contained in the diet is a cause of it.


Actually estrogene studies in soy indicate soy products in general, but not tofu. (Also not connected on penis size.) Something to do with how tofu is processed. Cows milk also has similar warnings, because cow milk produced is not by natural means but by manipulating cows milk production, their hormonal levels ain't excatly normal either. Oh yes. Extreme majority of all soy production in the world is used for cattle food. Hence you are all in the same boat with us. What also makes difference that vegans pay particular notice to where we get our soy products. Hence popular soy food brands use GMO free soy, whereas the ones that the cattle mostly eats are GMO soy of which influences in food chain are not even properly studied. I'm afraid that the ones that have to fear effects of soy are omnivores. 

Side rambling: I cannot comprehend the bias of penis size. Small sized woman, intercourse with a guy with big penis could be very painful one. And also, this topic is food related, we are here just to share info about food and recipes. Anything else will not be discussed here. My only comment about the matter. Maybe you should ask that from a physicist or someone who actually specializes that part of medicine?


----------



## Sina

For health reasons, I have to alter my diet to include a minimum of 120-150 grams of protein/day and go higher fat. I am also cutting carbs, currently. The goal is to be mostly grain free, especially gluten. 

Any tips for vegetarian low-carbing? I do eat meat once in a while, and no, I don't consider myself "vegetarian". But, I am asking here because my diet is mostly plant based. I am curious if any of you veg*ns are mod-low carbing (80 -90 grams/day for me anyway). What's your menu like? How much protein (and fat) do you consume daily as a lower carbing veg*n? A lot of veg sources of proteins can be higher carb as well like lentils, quinoa etc. So, I could really use some tips.


----------



## countrygirl90

Boss said:


> For health reasons, I have to alter my diet to include a minimum of 120-150 grams of protein/day and go higher fat. I am also cutting carbs, currently. The goal is to be mostly grain free, especially gluten.
> 
> Any tips for vegetarian low-carbing? I do eat meat once in a while, and no, I don't consider myself "vegetarian". But, I am asking here because my diet is mostly plant based. I am curious if any of you veg*ns are mod-low carbing (80 -90 grams/day for me anyway). What's your menu like? How much protein (and fat) do you consume daily as a lower carbing veg*n? A lot of veg sources of proteins can be higher carb as well like lentils, quinoa etc. So, I could really use some tips.


I,m a pure vegetarian and also very health conscious .As for me I usually take milk and lentils for my protein requirement and they are widely available in different variety at the place I live, but while taking lentils in diet I would advice to take them mostly during breakfast or lunch time because that time of day our digestive system stays more active.Lentils needs good digestive system for absorption of protein and other minerals in our body .Meat or Lentils eaten at dinner are usually the cause of fat storage and acidity in our body ,so try to not take them at dinner time. 

Also as for low-carb food items you can use white rice ,oats ,corn based food products instead of wheat made food products ,but there are some gluten free wheat products available in market ,so you can use them too.

Avoid fruits like banana ,dates or dry fruits ,plums or apples etc instead have citrus fruits like orange ,berries ,grapefruit etc.Use more and more leafy vegetables in diet even if you like meat ,I find Japanese cooking style very impressive because those people know how to maintain balance between non-veg and vegetarian foods ,they use garlic ,ginger and onion which are very good for digestion ,so even though they eat lots of meat and sea food, they are able to digest them without gaining fat or calories .

And most important thing for loosing weight is ,drink lots of water I know everybody says so but that's necessary and exercise is also important (like yoga or walking for at-least 30 mins a day) because it maintains the activeness of body or improves blood circulation which in return helps in proper digestion of food and burning unnecessary calories or fat from our body .


----------



## Sina

countrygirl90 said:


> I,m a pure vegetarian and also very health conscious .As for me I usually take milk and lentils for my protein requirement and they are widely available in different variety at the place I live, but while taking lentils in diet I would advice to take them mostly during breakfast or lunch time because that time of day our digestive system stays more active.Lentils needs good digestive system for absorption of protein and other minerals in our body .Meat or Lentils eaten at dinner are usually the cause of fat storage and acidity in our body ,so try to not take them at dinner time. ......
> 
> Snip


 I am not trying to 'loose weight', and I didn't ask for weight loss related tips *anywhere *in my post. So, don't assume. And, I workout 5-6 days a week 45-60 minutes a day. Besides, rice, oatmeal are not "low carb" XD. Lentils and dairy are both higher carb. This is not the information I am looking for. 



Anyway, if anyone's doing paleo/primal here and veg*n or mostly veg*n or is low/mod-carbing any other way on a veg*n diet, I'd like to hear from you. I am looking to get 120-150 gms of protein per day and no more than 80-90 gms of carbs as I said earlier.


----------



## countrygirl90

Boss said:


> I am not trying to 'loose weight', and I didn't ask for weight loss related tips *anywhere *in my post. So, don't assume. And, I workout 5-6 days a week 45-60 minutes a day. Besides, rice, oatmeal are not "low carb" XD. Lentils and dairy are both higher carb. This is not the information I am looking for.
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, if anyone's doing paleo/primal here and veg*n or mostly veg*n or is low/mod-carbing any other way on a veg*n diet, I'd like to hear from you. I am looking to get 120-150 gms of protein per day and no more than 80-90 gms of carbs as I said earlier.


Sorry my mistake ,I didn't read the first line clearly of your post ,but as far as I know white rice compared to brown rice are indeed low card ,and I suggested dairy and lentils for protein purpose not for the low carb food.Besides you can google the low-carb diet suitable for your health or can consult a nutritionist for that ,because what a nutritionist can advice you would be far better and accurate than any other suggestion here on PerC.

Well I found these websites relating to low-carb diets ,I hope they prove helpful to you somehow.

Low Carb Diets at About.com - Atkins South Beach and More Low Carb Diets

A Safe Low-carb Diet | LIVESTRONG.COM


----------



## Sina

countrygirl90 said:


> Sorry my mistake ,I didn't read the first line clearly of your post ,but as far as I know white rice compared to brown rice are indeed low card ,and I suggested dairy and lentils for protein purpose not for the low carb food.Besides you can google the low-carb diet suitable for your health or can consult a nutritionist for that ,because what a nutritionist can advice you would be far better and accurate than any other suggestion here on PerC.
> 
> Well I found these websites relating to low-carb diets ,I hope they prove helpful to you somehow.
> 
> Low Carb Diets at About.com - Atkins South Beach and More Low Carb Diets
> 
> A Safe Low-carb Diet | LIVESTRONG.COM



It's alright. 

I have done my research on the various lower carb diets which tend to be heavy on meat consumption, and I certainly know which professionals to approach for further information. I am asking this question for people, veg*ns or those with a mostly plant-based diet such as myself, who are actually following a lower carb diet, day to day, or have more pointed information. They will have better menu suggestions and tips for me than FDA following nutritionists still touting whole grain myths. Rest assured, I know full well where to seek my answers. 

Again, I am not looking for Atkins (which is a severely carb restricted diet) or South Beach format in low carb. I clearly said 80-90 carbs (AND 120-150 gms of protein in my case) which is way above Atkins-style low carbing. 

Anyone read Wheat Belly and/or Primal Blueprint? Would like to hear from you guys, as well. If @_Snakecharmer_ has some thoughts, I'd love to hear.

I am going to have to calculate how to manage high protein, mod fat and lower carb on a mostly plant based diet, for post-op diet after an upcoming surgery.


----------



## Lumi

@_Boss_

I took a little tour in my kitchen and made a table for you. I'm not attempting particularly to keep high protein/lowcarb diet, but I make a lot my meals taking it account. Basically what you are looking for is completely seed section here, nuts moderately. Also none of your messages above directly said your familiarity with plant based proteins. To cut it short: proteins in plants are usually incomplete, and you have to rely on several different sources in order to built complete proteins, I suggest doses of 3-4 different sources per day, so your body can built and finish the proteins. Google for more unless you already knew this, if you knew, sorry for repeating!  (Table is how many grams 100g food includes). 


Food (100g)Protein(g)Fat(g)Carbs(g)Hempseeds304115Hempseed protein powder501226Chia seeds21,231,437,5Soy (crushed, dark)530,833,3Beans (white)221,646Lentils (green)24148,5Flax seeds (crushed)24,528,81,6Hazelnuts (crushed)14633,4Pumpkin seeds244614Pumpkin, sunflower & pinenut mix215114Silken tofu62,52,1Tofu (Alpro nonseasoned)1271Soy yoghurt (Alpro nonseasoned)42,32,8Soy milk (Alpro, light)2,11,21,6*Sesame seeds (with hull)26,9586,9


I hope this helps a bit to source up food that would be good for you. I marked sesame seeds with *, it's not part of my diet , I just thought it might be good for you, and info is based statistics of Fineli. Fineli is abbreviation of Finnish Food Composition Database, maintained by Finnish National Institute for Health and Welfare, their website is also available in English and it's very easy to check full food nutrition tables for each food. Sure it might not apply 100% on food produced in US, also there's differences for each manufacturer. Next time you go shopping, take time to read up the labels and take notes which might be good choices to your diet. Finnish Food Composition Database - National Institute for Health and Welfare - Fineli


----------



## Sina

@_Lumi_
That was immensely helpful! Thanks for taking time out to create the table. 
I am familiar with plant proteins, but since I have to be very careful with the protein requirements lest I risk serious malnutrition following my procedure, I will indeed have to do a lot of mixing and matching. Though, I do consume eggs and even lean meat/fish once in a while. So, it shouldn't be terribly difficult. Still, I am working with a mostly plant based diet so every bit helps! 

p.s. The database looks good.
If I have more thoughts/comments, do I mind if I come back here and/or PM you for ideas/ barter menu options?


----------



## Lumi

@_Boss_

Feel free to do so, I'll try to help as much as I can 

PS. Google about Brendan Frasier, and his book series Thrive. He's professional ironman triathlete and a vegan. Specializes in vegan sports nutrition, so his book series might be helpful. I haven't read any of them, I'd suggest to google up a bit about him. His book series should have plentifully vegan sports recipes and nutrition info. Brendan Brazier - Vegan Athlete


----------



## Sina

@Lumi
I will look into his book series. That's a good idea. 
And thanks again.


----------



## MsBossyPants

Boss said:


> For health reasons, I have to alter my diet to include *a minimum of 120-150 grams of protein/day and go higher fat*. I am also cutting carbs, currently.* The goal is to be mostly grain free, especially gluten. *
> 
> Any tips for vegetarian low-carbing? I do eat meat once in a while, and no, I don't consider myself "vegetarian". But, I am asking here because my diet is mostly plant based. I am curious if any of you veg*ns are mod-low carbing (80 -90 grams/day for me anyway). What's your menu like? How much protein (and fat) do you consume daily as a lower carbing veg*n? A lot of veg sources of proteins can be higher carb as well like lentils, quinoa etc. So, I could really use some tips.


I don't see how a vegan diet can be mostly grain free. It's necessary in our diets. 

Here's why: (Boss, this is an explanation for others who don't know) 

Animal proteins are complete proteins, so if you eat, say, a piece of chicken, your body is getting all the essential amino acids it needs to form protein in your body. In the vegan diet, though, since we eat no animal products, all of our proteins come from plant-based sources. Most plant-based foods are incomplete proteins. This means that their amino acid profile is lacking in one or more essential amino acids needed to create a complete protein in your body. Vegans need to a variety of plant-based foods to meet their protein needs. For example, the amino acids lacking in beans can be found in grains - so beans and rice, for example, form a complete protein. You don't need to eat them at the same meal. Simply eating a variety of complementary foods in the course of day achieves this. If you eliminate or severly restrict grains from the diet, it's not possible to get enough protein, unless you eat a great quantity of tofu, a complete protein. That much soy is probably not healthful. 

In the vegetarian diet, dairy and eggs are consumed along with plant foods. Since dairy is a complete protein, it mght be possible to eat enough dairy products to reach the high protein level you are going for, but milk and yogurt have fairly a high carb content (lactose is a sugar). Reduced fat dairy products tend to have a lower carb count, but then you are not getting the higher fat content you are looking for. 

The only scenario I can see where you can get that much protein (that's actually quite a bit more than is needed) on a daily basis, up your fat content and eliminate grains is to either eat lots of nuts and slog back a lot of low-carb protein powder, or consume at lot of animal products. 


This doesn't seem balanced or healthful to me. 


Eliminating gluten? That you could do. I've cut back on wheat-based products, but have substituted more quinoa and brown rice. But that's a carb substitution, not elimination.


You can achieve what you are hoping, (high protein, high fat, low carb) but I don't think it's possible to do it eating mostly plant sources unless you eat a lot of nuts and protein powder.


----------



## Sina

@_MsBossyPants_

Thanks for your informative response, and I am glad you explained it in detail. I was familiar with these limitations, but it always helps to lay it all out lucidly. You're right about the difficulty of getting a high amount of protein while still mod-carbing on a veg*n or mostly plant based diet. This is why I was curious if any veg*ns here were on a Paleo-inspired plan. I haven't come across a whole lot of information on primal/paleo inspired or mostly grain free veg*n diets, though I have only started looking into this recently.

That protein count is clinically required because of the nature of the procedure, and its repercussions. The average person certainly doesn't need the amount I stated. So far, it looks like I will have to include a higher amounts of meat based proteins since I am also restricting grains and dairy. Eating copious amounts of soya products is not healthful, I agree. The low fat dairy products are also generally high carb. 

I'll continue searching, and in the meantime, if anyone here has any thoughts, feel free to get in touch.


----------



## countrygirl90

What difference is there between plant based protein and meat based protein ,and how does it effect our body and in matters of its protein requirements ?


----------



## Cheveyo

Why does all that food look like the kind of crap you'd see from a sci-fi movie where it's made of people or something?


----------



## MsBossyPants

Cheveyo said:


> Why does all that food look like the kind of crap you'd see from a sci-fi movie where it's made of people or something?


We are discussing a plant based /whole food diet. This is food that is as close to its natural state as possible:

grains, legumes, beans, nuts, seeds, fruits and vegetables with the inclusion of soy or nut-based "milks".

That isn't crap from a sci-fi movie. 

Do you have a legitimate question about the diet, or have you come a-trollin'?


----------



## Cheveyo

MsBossyPants said:


> We are discussing a plant based /whole food diet. This is food that is as close to its natural state as possible:
> 
> grains, legumes, beans, nuts, seeds, fruits and vegetables with the inclusion of soy or nut-based "milks".
> 
> That isn't crap from a sci-fi movie.
> 
> Do you have a legitimate question about the diet, or have you come a-trollin'?



That was a legitimate question about the appearance of the food.


How about you stop getting so easily offended?


----------



## MsBossyPants

countrygirl90 said:


> What difference is there between plant based protein and meat based protein ,and how does it effect our body and in matters of its protein requirements ?



Your body produces some, but not all amino acids which form protein. These missing aminos are called "essential" amino acids. You must get them from the food you eat. 

Animal products contain all of these essential aminos. They can also be found in a plant-based diet, but most plant-based foods do not contain all the aminos. Most are lacking in one or more acids.

Eating a variety of plant-based foods thoughout the day, makes these complementary acids available to your body. During the digestive process your body combines them to form the whole protein. You don't have to eat them at the same meal (as was once thought). 

If you eat a variety of these foods every day, you can meet your protein needs. 

List Of Foods With Complementary Amino Acid Profiles | LIVESTRONG.COM


----------



## MsBossyPants

Cheveyo said:


> That was a legitimate question about the appearance of the food.
> 
> 
> How about you stop getting so easily offended?



Legitimate question about the food or the diet? 

You posted that you found the food in a vegan diet had the appearance of something from a sci-fi movie.

I don't see how food in its natural state: grains, legumes, beans, nuts, seeds, fruits and vegetables in any way look like something from a sci-fi movie, or as you stated, "something that is made from people"

You also referred to the food as "crap". These are whole foods right out of the ground or off of the tree. 

The purpose of this thread to ask questions and share information about how to eat a vegan diet. How are your comments about sci-fi movies where the food is made from people in any way relevant?


----------



## Cheveyo

MsBossyPants said:


> Legitimate question about the food or the diet?
> 
> You posted that you found the food in a vegan diet had the appearance of something from a sci-fi movie.
> 
> I don't see how food in its natural state: grains, legumes, beans, nuts, seeds, fruits and vegetables in any way look like something from a sci-fi movie, or as you stated, "something that is made from people"
> 
> You also referred to the food as "crap". These are whole foods right out of the ground or off of the tree.
> 
> The purpose of this thread to ask questions and share information about how to eat a vegan diet. How are your comments about sci-fi movies where the food is made from people in any way relevant?




I refer to everything as crap. Even my own crap.
You REALLY need to stop being offended by what people say. You must spend your whole day offended if something so insignificant can set you off.


I never said my question was relevant, I said it was legitimate. Why does it look like fake food?


----------



## MsBossyPants

Cheveyo said:


> I refer to everything as crap. Even my own crap.
> You REALLY need to stop being offended by what people say. You must spend your whole day offended if something so insignificant can set you off.
> 
> 
> I never said my question was relevant, I said it was legitimate. Why does it look like fake food?



That's merely your subjective opinion, and has nothing to do with the stated purpose of this thread. Please stop derailing the thread.


----------



## Cheveyo

MsBossyPants said:


> That's merely your subjective opinion, and has nothing to do with the stated purpose of this thread. Please stop derailing the thread.




Simple fact of the matter is that you do not have to keep replying to me. However you do. Which indicates you wish to continue this conversation.


----------



## Aslynn

Cheveyo said:


> Simple fact of the matter is that you do not have to keep replying to me. However you do. Which indicates you wish to continue this conversation.


I think MsBossyPants is just asking that you be a bit more respectful in your questions. No one likes to be asked something that's phrased aggressively or seems to contain some sort of negative pre-concieved ideas. 
Not trying to de-rail/start a flame war here; just my two cents.


----------



## Lumi

Gettingacrossthebridge said:


> Sorry for asking a crappy question, but how do I get off meat? How do I stop liking and craving it? Have you guys ever had similar cravings, and if you did, what did you do to suppress it?


I was never a big fan of meat, and me falling in love with tofu made me even less likely to carve meat. But yes, I do sometimes carve it, like when you're really hungry and walk past a pizzeria. (Until I made the owner create a vegan pizza alternative for me. So we get along well now. When I walk in, he knows what's my basic order and don't let me slip ) I had a transition time a bit over a year before I completely ditched all meat and dairy, the more hard you're on yourself the more hard keeping the diet will be. Like in any other diet, if you're hungry it's really hard to resists any food available, so eat small meals regularly and always keep something with you. 

1) *Don't belittle the strength of basic instics, don't walk around hungry. *
2) If you're just starting, give yourself a permission to be a human. There's day when you eat meat, so it's more easy to keep other days as full vegan diet. Develop from there whenever you're ready, randomly leave your meat days off until your desires are not strong.

For some, not meating meat comes easily. For some, it takes some serious mentality practice. Take care all your basic nutrients, if you will feel weary and tired you might be lacking some. Eating balanced vegan diet requires variety of food sources as well some studying of basic nutrition.


----------



## Cross

Lumi said:


> I was never a big fan of meat, and me falling in love with tofu made me even less likely to carve meat. But yes, I do sometimes carve it, like when you're really hungry and walk past a pizzeria. (Until I made the owner create a vegan pizza alternative for me. So we get along well now. When I walk in, he knows what's my basic order and don't let me slip ) I had a transition time a bit over a year before I completely ditched all meat and dairy, the more hard you're on yourself the more hard keeping the diet will be. Like in any other diet, if you're hungry it's really hard to resists any food available, so eat small meals regularly and always keep something with you.
> 
> 1) *Don't belittle the strength of basic instics, don't walk around hungry. *
> 2) If you're just starting, give yourself a permission to be a human. There's day when you eat meat, so it's more easy to keep other days as full vegan diet. Develop from there whenever you're ready, randomly leave your meat days off until your desires are not strong.
> 
> For some, not meating meat comes easily. For some, it takes some serious mentality practice. Take care all your basic nutrients, if you will feel weary and tired you might be lacking some. Eating balanced vegan diet requires variety of food sources as well some studying of basic nutrition.


Thank you very much! That answered my question.


----------



## phony

what does vegan chocolate taste like (compared to milk chocolate)?


----------



## Lumi

phony said:


> what does vegan chocolate taste like (compared to milk chocolate)?


Depends of the blend. I love Plamil's (UK brand) dairy free and fairtrade alternative to milk chocolate, it tastes almost exactly the same. You don't need to give up good chocolate for sake of veganism. There are alternatives for you. Fairtrade Organic Alternative to Milk Chocolate : Fairtrade dairy free organic chocolate : Plamil Foods


----------



## phony

Lumi said:


> Depends of the blend. I love Plamil's (UK brand) dairy free and fairtrade alternative to milk chocolate, it tastes almost exactly the same. You don't need to give up good chocolate for sake of veganism. There are alternatives for you. Fairtrade Organic Alternative to Milk Chocolate : Fairtrade dairy free organic chocolate : Plamil Foods


looks cool  do they sell it in big supermarkets in the uk?


----------



## Lumi

phony said:


> looks cool  do they sell it in big supermarkets in the uk?


I have no idea, I'm from Finland and I can find this relatively easily in all organic food shops around here. Go and ask from their customer service!


----------



## Lumi

I sometimes have major carves of some fruits, I eat insane amount till I explode. Then after few days I need to get rid of rest of the fruits before they get ruined. Usually I end up making soup from them and eat it with some porridge at work or at home in early mornings. 

Here's what I did leftover apples today. You'll need
3 apples (medium size)
1 vanilla fruit
1 tbs potato starch
cinnamon
raw sugar
water

Cook apples and vanilla fruits, and add some cinnamon. Add sugar in the end. 
Have a separate bowl and mix COLD water and starch.
Separate the cooked fruits from the juice made. Mix apple juice mix with starch mix well. Check the taste and sweetness.
Let it collect the taste for some time before serving!


I usually prepare all my leftover fruits and berries similar manner.


----------



## Emtropy

I'm personally not a vegan, but: what's your favourite dark chocolate? At the moment, I'm in love with Green & Black's 85% and Lindt's 85%. Apart from Plamil's, what do you like/recommend?


----------



## MissNobody

opeth98 said:


> I'm personally not a vegan, but: what's your favourite dark chocolate? At the moment, I'm in love with Green & Black's 85% and Lindt's 85%. Apart from Plamil's, what do you like/recommend?


I prefer the Green and Blacks 70%, 85% is too strong for me! I also like dipping it in my green tea - it's orange and lotus flavour so it gives the chocolate and orange taste. (Green and Blacks ingredients are vegan, but they have the warning that they may be contaminated with milk because of other things they make in their factory).

Anyways...

My favourite vegan chocolate I just discovered the other day: N?kd Cocoa Orange | A Chocolaty Orange Bar | Natural Balance Foods

soooo yummy!


----------



## Emtropy

umbrellasky said:


> I prefer the Green and Blacks 70%, 85% is too strong for me! I also like dipping it in my green tea - it's orange and lotus flavour so it gives the chocolate and orange taste. (Green and Blacks ingredients are vegan, but they have the warning that they may be contaminated with milk because of other things they make in their factory).
> 
> Anyways...
> 
> My favourite vegan chocolate I just discovered the other day: N?kd Cocoa Orange | A Chocolaty Orange Bar | Natural Balance Foods
> 
> soooo yummy!


I must be too used to eating high percentage chocolate - 70% seems really fruity to me!

Thanks for the link; I'll be sure to pick up that bar if I see it.


----------



## MissNobody

I also tried Moo Free 'Milk' chocolate a few months ago...tastes all right, but nothing special. Moo Free Dairy Free Chocolates


----------



## MissNobody

opeth98 said:


> I must be too used to eating high percentage chocolate - 70% seems really fruity to me!
> 
> Thanks for the link; I'll be sure to pick up that bar if I see it.


If you live in the UK they sell them in Holland and Barrett :happy:


----------



## Emtropy

umbrellasky said:


> If you live in the UK they sell them in Holland and Barrett :happy:


I do. I think I got my coconut oil from there, too. Good shop.


----------



## Lumi

Just a random thought:

Should we create another thread for Vegan brands and products? I mean this topic is created for nutrition and recipes (and not for lifestyle). Everyone liking the idea, just vote by clicking thank button, so I'll know whether people are interested. I can create a topic based on votes.


----------



## Nowhere Man

What do you think of the positive relationship between the consumption of meat and the evolution of the brain?

Food For Thought: Meat-Based Diet Made Us Smarter : NPR


----------



## MsBossyPants

Nowhere Man said:


> What do you think of the positive relationship between the consumption of meat and the evolution of the brain?
> 
> Food For Thought: Meat-Based Diet Made Us Smarter : NPR


That question is not appropriate here. Please refer to the original post. 
The theme is HOW to eat a vegan diet, not about life style choices or how it compares to other diets.


----------



## Nowhere Man

MsBossyPants said:


> That question is not appropriate here. Please refer to the original post.
> The theme is HOW to eat a vegan diet, not about life style choices or how it compares to other diets.


Oh, I figured it would be an appropriate health question. I wasn't trying to start a full on debate about the lifestyle; I just wondered if it was a concern that many vegans had.


----------



## purposive

Does it frustrate you to hear people attacking your lifestyle/dietary preference with "you are wrong, you need to eat meat to get your protein?"


----------



## purposive

I don't eat meat all the time, unless I am training. I find that eating pork sometimes makes me want to detox my entire body. This may have been covered but why did you decide to become a vegan vs. vegetarian?


----------



## MsBossyPants

purposive said:


> Does it frustrate you to hear people attacking your lifestyle/dietary preference with "you are wrong, you need to eat meat to get your protein?"





purposive said:


> I don't eat meat all the time, unless I am training. I find that eating pork sometimes makes me want to detox my entire body. This may have been covered but why did you decide to become a vegan vs. vegetarian?


That question is not appropriate here. Please refer to the original post. 
The theme is HOW to eat a vegan diet, not about life style choices or how it compares to other diets.


----------



## Perpetual Iridescence

MsBossyPants said:


> You're probably not losing weight because you are not eating properly. You're eating like a "junk food vegan".
> 
> You're hungry because you aren't eating enough protein. Also, that smoothie contains far too much sugary foods. Think of fruit as a snack. Smoothies can be nutritious if made with mostly vegetables with a fruit serving to give it a slightly more palatable sweet taste, but you are having too much fruit all at once. This is not healthy.
> 
> Rather than spreading jam or jelly on that sandwich eat it plain and have an apple with it. Whole fruits are always better than processed jams because whole fruits contain fiber, and don't have concentrated sugars, or added sugars.
> 
> Eating vegan isn't about just eating vegetables and fruit. You need to eat a balanced diet, eliminate processed and sugary foods, and make sure you are eating enough protein rich foods. Think: brown rice and beans, a kale salad with lots of veggies, and a piece of fruit for a snack.
> 
> Here is what you need to get started:
> 
> http://personalitycafe.com/health-fitness/104545-ask-vegan-8.html#post2851065
> 
> 
> I strongly recommend getting the referenced book. It's the best source I've found for eating properly on a vegan diet. It's written by a nutritionists who are vegans.
> 
> Please do not attempt a vegan diet, or any change in diet for that matter, without fully researching it. And don't forget to take a B-12 supplement or consume beverages or foods with added B-12 (most all milk substitutes have B-12 added)- check the label. This is critical.
> 
> Note that in the referenced link: eating vegan is simply a matter of substituting your protein sources from meat and dairy to plant sources while eating a balanced diet.
> 
> Your "cheat day" sounds more like a "junk food day". If you want to ease into vegan, (or mostly vegan diet) on your ""cheat day" opt for non-vegan, yet healthier choices.


Thank you for your advice.  I just have a couple more questions:
1) I bought some canned beans today. their calories to sodium ratio was 1:1, which I read was healthy. Is it bad for me to eat them anyway because theyre canned? Should I be using dry beans?
2) Is minute rice bad? I've never had it but it's convenient so I wanna know...
3) Can I lose weight on this diet if I cut out added sugar and extra fat?


----------



## MsBossyPants

Perpetual Iridescence said:


> Thank you for your advice.  I just have a couple more questions:
> 1) I bought some canned beans today. their calories to sodium ratio was 1:1, which I read was healthy. Is it bad for me to eat them anyway because theyre canned? Should I be using dry beans?
> 2) Is minute rice bad? I've never had it but it's convenient so I wanna know...
> 3) Can I lose weight on this diet if I cut out added sugar and extra fat?


1. Reduced sodium does not equal no sodium. Cooking dry beans from scratch is better because you can control the salt content. I would say - whenever possible, cook your own, but in a pinch if time is a factor and you wish to use canned, buy "low sodium" beans and always rinse and drain them throughly to remove as much of the salty goop in the can as possible. Also canned items may absorb either the metals in the can (depending on type of can) ... or some products are lined with that white plastic liner. Same problem. Whenever possible cook fresh.

2. Minute Rice is more convenient than cooking your rice from scratch. I would give the same answer as above --> whenver possible cook your own, but in pinch, it's probably fine. Opt for the more healthful *brown rice,* though. White rice (and other refined grains) have a much higher rating on the glycemic index than their unrefined "brown" counterparts. 

And ... when eating grains, keep an eye on portion control. A serving is 1/2 cup. That's a small portion -it should fit in the cupped palm of your hand. A "serving" is probably a lot less than you think it is. From some of the feedback I've gotten from people who attempt a vegan diet, I think this is a common mistake some people make when going vegan - the over consumption of grains. Until you develop "an eye" for proper portions, I would recommend using a measuring cup when serving your rice. 

3. Eating a vegan diet doesn't assure weight loss. Losing weight is dependent on your calorie intake. You could eat a vegan diet, but eat twice as much food as you need for your size and gain weight. It's possible to be a fat vegan. Eat a balanced diet as outlined in the last post, and watch your portion control. 

Fat is necessary in your diet. You shouldn't eliminate it totally. Opt for more healthy fats. Get them from whole foods rather than oils. Avocados, nuts, and seeds will meet your fat intake needs. 

Try to eliminate all added sugar (or even vegan substitutes) from you diet. I get a lot of pm's with questions like:
I read that Pop Tarts (the unfrosted kind) and Oreos are vegan, can I eat those?
Technically, they are vegan because they contain no animal products. My question is always: Why would you want to eat them? How is that good for you? If you eliminate that type of (I hesitate to call it) food from your diet, after a few days, you stop craving it. Want something sweet? Opt for a piece of fruit. :wink:


----------



## Lumi

Do you normally bake your own bread? I tried baking some rye/wheat/flax seed bread today, kinda happy how it turned out. I think I'm tuning the recipe bit for my own taste later.



1/2 dl 'running' vegetable margarine
5 dl water
50 g fresh yeast
2 tea spoons of salt
1-2 table spoons of syryp
3 tea spoons of caraway seeds
1dl mashed flax seeds
5 dl rye flour
8 dl bun flour (mix of wheat flour, rye flour and mashed wheat, can use what flour as substitute).

Make the base, let it rise 30 mins. Cut the base into two pieces, bake long roll, and cut it to identical pieces. Do this also for the another half. Bake the little pieces into small buns.

Let the buns rise another 30 mins, and after that, paint the surface of the buns with soy milk or water. Hit them to oven for 10-15 minutes in 225 celsius.


----------



## MsBossyPants

Lumi said:


> Do you normally bake your own bread? I tried baking some rye/wheat/flax seed bread today, kinda happy how it turned out. I think I'm tuning the recipe bit for my own taste later.


That looks good. Post your recipe when you get it just right. 

No, Lumi, I don't make my own bread. I actually don't eat that much bread. Maybe one wheat product a day, at most two. I stick with brown rice and quinoa. 

I eat a store-bought bread. It's flourless, made from sprouted grains beans and lentils. 

Sprouted Grain Bread | Ezekiel Bread | Sprouted Bread


----------



## Lumi

MsBossyPants said:


> That looks good. Post your recipe when you get it just right.
> 
> No, Lumi, I don't make my own bread. I actually don't eat that much bread. Maybe one wheat product a day, at most two. I stick with brown rice and quinoa.
> 
> I eat a store-bought bread. It's flourless, made from sprouted grains beans and lentils.
> 
> Sprouted Grain Bread | Ezekiel Bread | Sprouted Bread


I edited the post, and gave out the basic recipe. But I'm definitely tuning it later, and post it again. I'm kinda used to eat a lot bread, mostly rye.

That link you posted looks interesting!  Have to look it more sometime.


----------



## niffer

Favourite homemade vegan cheese recipe?


----------



## killerB

Looking for some good Arugula recipies


----------



## MsBossyPants

killerB said:


> Looking for some good Arugula recipies


I usually just serve it tossed with quinoa and a citrus dressing:
(here is the basic ratio)

juice and zest of an orange
juice and zest 1/2 lime
2 TBSP brown rice vinegar
(I don't use oil, but you can, to taste)

top with
thinly sliced red onion
thinly sliced red pepper
some toasted pine nuts

looks like this:

View attachment 77493
(click to enlarge)

It's more flavorful if you add the dressing to cooked and refrigerated quinoa, then put it back into he fridge for a few hours and it and let it soak up the dressing, then toss it with the arugula and top it (add more dressing if needed)

the ratio of quinoa, dressing, and arugula ... personal preference.


----------



## birdsintrees

Anyone got some fast & easy breakfast & lunch recipes? Or perhaps a website with vegan recipes? 

I'm considering trying out a vegan diet (for all meals/snacks excluding dinner) but I wonder how I'll deal with cutting out my dairy. Dairy is a big part of my diet and one of the most important sources of protein for me. I'm really not a fan of the milk recplacements such as soy, rice or almond 'milk'. Any other alternatives that I should give a try?


----------



## HandiAce

Zoof said:


> Anyone got some fast & easy breakfast & lunch recipes? Or perhaps a website with vegan recipes?
> 
> I'm considering trying out a vegan diet (for all meals/snacks excluding dinner) but I wonder how I'll deal with cutting out my dairy. Dairy is a big part of my diet and one of the most important sources of protein for me. I'm really not a fan of the milk recplacements such as soy, rice or almond 'milk'. Any other alternatives that I should give a try?


Eat beans plus nuts and seeds (sunflower, pumpkin, flax, etc.). Quinoa is also a grain rich in protein (a complete one) and low in the glycemic index. There are somethings you may need to give up so be sure to find some other plant-based foods that are appetizing to make the transition easier.

@_MsBossyPants_ Do you take any supplements right now?


----------



## MsBossyPants

HandiAce said:


> @_MsBossyPants_ Do you take any supplements right now?


I take a multi-vitamin, a b-complex, and a calcium supplement.


----------



## niffer

Hey guys, just wanted to share some amazing vegan cheese recipes I've found.

Best Ever Vegan Mac & Cheese | Vegangela
http://www.vegangela.com/2011/10/15/homemade-vegan-cheese/

They're way better than the store-bought ones! They actually don't taste vegan.


----------



## Light_92

_I've been a vegetarian for two years now, but sadly didn't manage to switch to a vegan diet yet. 

I'd love that, though, I gave up milk (I take soy one instead) but it isn't actually that easy for cheese.
I heard that caseine can be addictive and has a similar effect to morfine itself, and that's the reason it's hardest to give up cheese than meat or fish.

Is that true and what do you think about that?_


----------



## Red Panda

Light_92 said:


> _I've been a vegetarian for two years now, but sadly didn't manage to switch to a vegan diet yet.
> 
> I'd love that, though, I gave up milk (I take soy one instead) but it isn't actually that easy for cheese.
> I heard that caseine can be addictive and has a similar effect to morfine itself, and that's the reason it's hardest to give up cheese than meat or fish.
> 
> Is that true and what do you think about that?_


If you managed to cut milk, which protein content is ~80% casein, I see no reason how that would have any effect on trying to cut cheese. You just like it very much. 
I think you are referring to casomorphin, which has an opioid effect that releases histamine, which would cause an allergic effect rather than addictive. But who knows, those things are quite complicated, and there aren't enough conclusions from studies yet, at least from the little I searched now. You could always try to switch to cheese made from other milk than cow's.


----------



## Light_92

_​Sadly I don't like tofu. Any other alternative? _


----------



## Red Panda

Light_92 said:


> _​Sadly I don't like tofu. Any other alternative? _


Maybe some other legume like lentils. You better avoid soy in general, since its growing methods and high antinutrient content are accused for malnutritions. I'm not a vegan, so I can't tell you from experience, but I think it's been discussed earlier on this thread, if you want to check the previous pages.


----------



## niffer

Light_92 said:


> _​Sadly I don't like tofu. Any other alternative? _


Give those recipes a try


----------



## Lumi

A friend of mine asked recipes for non-creamy soups. I normally don't eat soups that much and I use oats cream for my soups so naturally they are creamy more or less. And of course there's basic soups cooked with water, either a) mashed or b) left in big cubes.

How do you make your soups? Do you have any recipes to share?


----------



## MsBossyPants

Lumi said:


> A friend of mine asked recipes for non-creamy soups. I normally don't eat soups that much and I use oats cream for my soups so naturally they are creamy more or less. And of course there's basic soups cooked with water, either a) mashed or b) left in big cubes.
> 
> How do you make your soups? Do you have any recipes to share?


I usually keep it simple. I just saute an onion, add vegetable broth and maybe some diced or pureed tomatoes instead of water to get a flavor boost and cook my beans, lentils or peas. Near the end of the cooking time I add fresh, chopped veggies - whatever I have on hand, and some fresh greens - usually kale, chard, or spinach. I experiment with herbs and spices. 

I know others like to weigh and measure everything and write everything down so that they can repeat the recipe, but I don't cook much from recipes. I cook intuitively, just adding things I think may work. Sometimes, I'll make something and my guests will say, "this is really good, I can I have the recipe?" and I'll just have to describe it like I did above. They'll ask, "yes, but how much? how long do you cook it?" I never know, I just fake it. :wink:


----------



## MooseAndSquirrel

Haven't kept up with your for a while so it's possible that you've already fielded this one. 

Kale. Other than juicing it, making kale chips and adding it to salads, what are some other tasty ways to prepare it. We grew some in our garden for the first time this year and we have more than we can keep up with!


----------



## MsBossyPants

MooseAndSquirrel said:


> Haven't kept up with your for a while so it's possible that you've already fielded this one.
> 
> Kale. Other than juicing it, making kale chips and adding it to salads, what are some other tasty ways to prepare it. We grew some in our garden for the first time this year and we have more than we can keep up with!



I love kale. Eat it almost every day. 

I tend to either make plain kale chips and then lightly salt them when they come out of the oven, or eat kale salads. All kale. No other greens, and top with ... whatever. 

When I make soup, or cook lentils, or beans, I always throw in a few handfuls during the last few minutes of the cooking process and stir to wilt it. It's a great way to "sneak" in a couple of servings of greens. 

I also like kale smoothies. (an acquired taste, I'll admit, but I like it) 
2 cups firmly packed kale (or spinach works, too)
1 cup "milk" substitute (I like soy here, for the texture, or coconut for the flavor)
1 frozen banana, maybe some pineapple 

I don't really cook from recipes, I tend to just throw stuff in the pot and see what happens. :laughing:

Maybe someone else can add something ...


----------



## Ecky

Hello fellow vegans!


----------



## MsBossyPants

Ecky said:


> Hello fellow vegans!


:wink:


----------



## Solitaire U

Sorry, don't have time to read through 35 pages. 

In your estimation, how many years longer can the average vegan expect to live than an omnivore?


----------



## MsBossyPants

Solitaire U said:


> Sorry, don't have time to read through 35 pages.
> 
> In your estimation, how many years longer can the average vegan expect to live than an omnivore?


That's not what this thread about. We don't discuss the vegan lifestyle here, or debate the merits of the diet.

This thread is about *how to eat* a plant-based whole food diet. 

If you want information about how to eat the diet, here is a good place to start:



http://personalitycafe.com/health-fitness/104545-ask-vegan-8.html#post2851065


----------



## chip

I am going vegan after watching a horrible video of things they do to animals. I tried to before and kept going back, I would start with fish then meat and pork etc. The more and more I think about how much these critters suffer, the more fueled I am to not eat any of it. 

How do you get b12? Are you allergic to gluten? I am allergic to soy and gluten. Can't have yeast, either, so would almond milk be a good substitute for b12 or hemp? Soy also messes with my female hormones way too much. 

Can I start off with just lentils for a while to clean my system of the meat? 

What do you think of the 80/10/10 ?


----------



## chip

Also, I juice organic kale and cucumber, pear whenever I get the chance and it is my new coffee. =)


----------



## MsBossyPants

chip said:


> I am going vegan after watching a horrible video of things they do to animals. I tried to before and kept going back, I would start with fish then meat and pork etc. The more and more I think about how much these critters suffer, the more fueled I am to not eat any of it.
> 
> How do you get b12? Are you allergic to gluten? I am allergic to soy and gluten. Can't have yeast, either, so would almond milk be a good substitute for b12 or hemp? Soy also messes with my female hormones way too much.
> 
> Can I start off with just lentils for a while to clean my system of the meat?
> 
> What do you think of the 80/10/10 ?


I don't have any issues with soy or gluten, so I eat/drink soy products and eat whole grain wheat products. Having said that though, neither is my first choice. Quinoa and brown rice are my grains of choice. I limit myself to one serving of whole grain wheat per day. I do use non-GMO soy products. Tofu, edamame and some soy milk. I tend to avoid the isolated soy proteins found in processed fake meats. I eat them rarely. 

Since a lot of people who drink "fake" milks (soy, almond, hemp, coconut, rice) are doing so as an alternative for cow's milk, these items are fortified with b-12. The amount varies from brand to brand. Check the label. I also take a daily supplement. This is vitally important. If you decide to go vegan, I would recommend having your b-12 levels checked as part of your yearly medical exam. I think a lot is make of this, but I personally don't know any vegans who have b-12 issues. Do your own research. I think you'll find in study after study, b-12 deficiency is rare. Because we are aware of the dangers of not getting enough, we are usually vigilant about getting enough. My b-12 levels are actually higher now than they were before I went vegan. 

You don't need to do any sort of cleanse. Just stop eating whatever it is you want to remove  Eat lots of veggies (which contain fiber) and remember to drink enough water. That's your body's natural way of flushing out your system. 

80/10/10? To each his own. I'm not a Raw foodie. I'm a "rice and beans" vegan. I personally think that you need to eat more fat and a bit more protein. I also work out every day, so I take in more protein that that. I shoot for 0.4 grams of protein per pound of body weight, then I add a bit more just to be safe. When you first start a vegan diet, you should probably count your proteins for a while until you get a feel for how much that is. I eat whole foods (not processed or packaged) so it's pretty easy to know what I'm eating. (rice, beans, quinoa, lentils, etc. After a while, you get a feel for how much you've eaten. On days where I fall short, I add a pea protein powder to my smoothie. I would put my macro breakdown at about 60 carbs/ 25 fat/ 15 protein.

BTW, I sometimes drink that same combo of organic kale, cucumber and pear, but I don't juice it. I put it in the blender and make a smoothie. I eat the whole food, not just the juice. :wink:

If you're thinking about starting a vegan diet, check out the post above yours. Click the link to "Ask a Vegan" Start there.


----------



## Lumi

Prepared something to take to work with me tomorrow. I'm liking this a lot.

The Bean Bomb

Step 1.
Cook 1dl soy beans. Turn them to bowl and marinade with chili sauce and soy sauce. Cover it with something and put them to fridge. I let mine to marinade one full day.

Step 2. Cook 1dl of quinoa.

Step 3. Wok onions and cabbage with dried chillies and Sichuan peppers. Mix with marinaded soy beans, and bit of basil. If your mix is very watery (like mine ), add some soy flour bring it together. (Maize or potato starch are ok too). Add some sweet chili sauce.

Mix with quinoa and serve. This is easy to pack to take it with you to work and it's also very warming now that weather is getting colder.


Idea: I prepared this with Chinese Sichuan influence but you can try bringing some Korean flavors mixing marinaded beans and quinoa with kimchi.


----------



## DemonD

I might be turning vegetarian. But I hate vegetables.

Seems to be a slow process, so not an immediate problem.

What non-vegetable foods are there?

Vegetable: Paprika, potatoes, carrots and things that are green.


----------



## Red Panda

DemonD said:


> I might be turning vegetarian. But I hate vegetables.
> 
> Seems to be a slow process, so not an immediate problem.
> 
> What non-vegetable foods are there?
> 
> Vegetable: Paprika, potatoes, carrots and things that are green.


legumes, like lentils, beans etc. 
nuts and fruit and grains


----------



## MsBossyPants

DemonD said:


> I might be turning vegetarian. But I hate vegetables.
> 
> Seems to be a slow process, so not an immediate problem.
> 
> What non-vegetable foods are there?
> 
> Vegetable: Paprika, potatoes, carrots and things that are green.



People tend to hear "vegetarian" or "vegan" and think --> oh, you guys eat a lot of vegetables. 
I hear this all the time --> "Oh, I could never be a vegetarian (vegan) I couldn't eat all those vegetables."
*
Even if you are currently eating a standard "meat eaters" diet, you should already be eating the same amount of non-starchy vegetables and leafy greens that non-meat eaters consume.
*
Vegetarian and vegan diets are about consuming non-meat sources of* protein. 
*
In place of meat-based protein, vegetarians incorporate eggs, dairy, and more beans, legumes, nuts, seeds, whole grains, starchy veggies and soy as protein.  Vegans do not eat the eggs or dairy, so their diet relies on larger quantities of the underlines proteins.

Sorry, vegetarian/vegan or not, you're going to have to eat your vegetables, greens, and fruit. :wink:

As far as what vegetables you might enjoy ... you're just going to have to experiment and see what you like best. Just make sure to *eat a variety of them* to insure that you are meeting your daily vitamin and mineral requirements.


----------



## Snow

Two questions, one is sexually explicit so I'll hide in a spoiler tag.

1) As a hypoglycemic, I need lots of protein and meals every 4 hours or so. As an INTP, I am uber lazy when it comes to cooking (however I can plan/prepare in advance). What high-protein meals could be prepared in advance, and could potentially keep for hours on end? (I could use a freezer bag.)

2) (Not a work safe question I guess but will phrase tactfully.)

* *




I have heard that there is a noticeable difference in taste between vegans and non vegans. Is this true (or does anyone know if this is true) for both males and females? Does a vegan male/female taste different than a non vegan male/female?




Edit: 3) Are most peanut butters vegan?


----------



## MsBossyPants

Revenant said:


> Two questions, one is sexually explicit so I'll hide in a spoiler tag.
> 
> 1) As a hypoglycemic, I need lots of protein and meals every 4 hours or so. As an INTP, I am uber lazy when it comes to cooking (however I can plan/prepare in advance). What high-protein meals could be prepared in advance, and could potentially keep for hours on end? (I could use a freezer bag.)
> 
> 2) (Not a work safe question I guess but will phrase tactfully.)
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have heard that there is a noticeable difference in taste between vegans and non vegans. Is this true (or does anyone know if this is true) for both males and females? Does a vegan male/female taste different than a non vegan male/female?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: 3) Are most peanut butters vegan?


1) I prefer not to eat protein bars (I try to avoid processed foods) unless nothing else is available, but I do keep one in my handbag when I go out just in case I end up in a restaurant that doesn't have good choices for me. I also keep peanuts or almonds or mixed nuts in my bag. As far as full meals that don't require refrigeration? *Anyone have any ideas? * @_Lumi_ ?

When I go out, I have a soft-sided, insulated zippered lunch bag with a built-in area for an ice pack (Costco) that I use to transport my food. Stays really cold for hours. Hummus, or quinoa and beans, or a peanut butter on flourless whole grain sandwich all pack a nice protein wallop.

2) Not really the sort of question discussed in this thread. All I'll say is --> Google it :wink:


3) Peanut butter is just ground up peanuts, (some with salt) so yes, vegan. Look for one that separates at room temperature (oil floats on top). It's likely not to contain stuff other than peanuts. But ... Read the label. Get one without the added oils, sugars (not vegan) or other junk. Here is the ingredient list for Skippy:

Skippy, Reduced Fat Chunky Peanut Butter
INGREDIENTS: Roasted Peanuts, Corn Syrup Solids, Sugar, Soy Protein, Salt, Partially Hydrogenated Vegetable Oil (Partially Hydrogenated Cottonseed Oil, Partially Hydrogenated Rapeseed Oil and Partially Hydrogenated Soybean Oil) to Prevent Separation, Mono And Diglycerides (to improve creaminess) Minerals (Tricalcium Phosphate, Magnesium Oxide, Zinc Oxide, Iron Phosphate, Copper Sulfate), Vitamins (Niacinamide, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, Folic Acid). :shocked:


I use Trader Joes:
INGREDIENTS: Dry roasted peanuts, salt. :wink:


----------



## Snow

MsBossyPants said:


> 1) I prefer not to eat protein bars (I try to avoid processed foods) unless nothing else is available, but I do keep one in my handbag when I go out just in case I end up in a restaurant that doesn't have good choices for me. I also keep peanuts or almonds or mixed nuts in my bag. As far as full meals that don't require refrigeration? *Anyone have any ideas? * @Lumi ?
> 
> When I go out, I have a soft-sided, insulated zippered lunch bag with a built-in area for an ice pack (Costco) that I use to transport my food. Stays really cold for hours. Hummus, or quinoa and beans, or a peanut butter on flourless whole grain sandwich all pack a nice protein wallop.
> 
> 2) Not really the sort of question discussed in this thread. All I'll say is --> Google it :wink:
> 
> 
> 3) Peanut butter is just ground up peanuts, (some with salt) so yes, vegan. Look for one that separates at room temperature (oil floats on top). It's likely not to contain stuff other than peanuts. But ... Read the label. Get one without the added oils, sugars or other junk. Here is the ingredient list for Skippy:
> 
> Skippy, Reduced Fat Chunky Peanut Butter
> INGREDIENTS: Roasted Peanuts, Corn Syrup Solids, Sugar, Soy Protein, Salt, Partially Hydrogenated Vegetable Oil (Partially Hydrogenated Cottonseed Oil, Partially Hydrogenated Rapeseed Oil and Partially Hydrogenated Soybean Oil) to Prevent Separation, Mono And Diglycerides (to improve creaminess) Minerals (Tricalcium Phosphate, Magnesium Oxide, Zinc Oxide, Iron Phosphate, Copper Sulfate), Vitamins (Niacinamide, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, Folic Acid). :shocked:
> 
> 
> I use Trader Joes:
> INGREDIENTS: Dry roasted peanuts, salt. :wink:


Thanks! I have been playing around with the idea of going vegan for a while (and in fact have done so in the past). Lots of good advice, here.


----------



## Lumi

@_Revenant_ 



MsBossyPants said:


> 1) I prefer not to eat protein bars (I try to avoid processed foods) unless nothing else is available, but I do keep one in my handbag when I go out just in case I end up in a restaurant that doesn't have good choices for me. I also keep peanuts or almonds or mixed nuts in my bag. As far as full meals that don't require refrigeration? *Anyone have any ideas? * @_Lumi_ ?


Room temp: Depends how long the meals has to be under room temperature. Something like quinoa or brown rice, you can cook real fast and you can keep it in room temperature about 3-7 hours easily, covered with something. In the other hand, beans get spoiled real fast, I'd say they remain 4 hours max. Tofu is certainly not an option. 

Fridge: All above would remain good few days. Plus you can have pre-marinaded tofu for one day. 

I don't know about freezer bag, never used one. I have small freezer where I store berries, green beans and pre-made food. 

Otherwise, I have always almonds and nuts with me. Chia seeds are also good investment for you. And even you are not used to cook often, please try to cook something every other day. Otherwise you end up repeating same foods over and over again and don't get proper nutrition. 

And some foods, like quinoa don't require much effort, so it's most easy way to bail yourself out.


Manufactured protein bars are not an option, they have way too much sugar in them. However you always can make your own. Here's one recipe, I have never tried it but planning to do so. Green Kitchen Stories » Hemp Protein Bars

PS. You can longer life of the pre-made salad with a small amount of vinegar.


----------



## Death Persuades

How long have you been vegan? How do you manage to get all necessary aminoacids, vitamins and minerals?

I tried a long time ago to maintain a vegetarian diet, but after a while I kept getting weaker and weaker, and about a year into it, I had to stop. Doctors orders. So are some people just not built for this kind of diet, or was I doing something wrong?

Note: I did eat egg whites for protein.


----------



## MsBossyPants

Diligent Procrastinator said:


> How long have you been vegan? How do you manage to get all necessary aminoacids, vitamins and minerals?
> 
> I tried a long time ago to maintain a vegetarian diet, but after a while I kept getting weaker and weaker, and about a year into it, I had to stop. Doctors orders. So are some people just not built for this kind of diet, or was I doing something wrong?
> 
> Note: I did eat egg whites for protein.



For me, it's been over 2 1/2 years now.

If you were getting weaker, it's probably because you weren't eating enough protein. Egg whites are not enough. Remember that eating vegetarian or vegan isn't about just not eating meat. *You still need to eat as much (or a bit more) protein as in a standard meat-eaters diet. This is essential. *

In order to get all your aminos, you have to eat a broad spectrum of plant foods. Most plant based foods (eaten by themselves) do not contain all the aminos. Vegan or vegetarian, you need to* eat a variety of plant based foods from different food groups * during the day to insure that you get all your aminos. Your body will combine them to make them complete. 

Anecdotal evidence here, but from my experience in talking to people who fail at adopting this way of eating, it's usually because they eliminate meat products but don't eat enough plant-based proteins to make up for it. A good rule (general) of thumb for vegans and vegetarians is to consume about 0.4 grams of protein per pound of body weight (to be safe shoot for a bit more). If you are athletic or more than moderately active, even more.

This means that a 150 pound vegan/vege should consume 60 grams of protein. (150 x 0.4) Eating egg whites are not enough. There are only about 3.5 (ish) grams of protein in an egg white. If you weren't eating beans, lentils, nuts, seeds, whole grains etc, you were probably protein deficient. Doing the math here, with no other (or minimal) sources of protein you would have to eat more than 17 egg whites a day to get over 60. 

By contrast:
a peanut butter sandwich on a hearty whole grain bread - about 16 grams of protein 
one cup of beans (depending on variety) +/- 16 grams
Amy's (vegan) frozen bean and rice burrito (6 oz size) - 10 grams


----------



## chip

@*Revenant 

I am hypoglycemic, too and it also effects me emotionally like causes depression and anxiety and I just went vegan, so I am asking the same questions as you. It really is a struggle for me because I can't eat nuts or they tear my stomach up, so I think I also might have candida overgrowth or something....which brings me to a question for the OP:


What do you think of fermented foods, vegan wise, for digestion? Do you eat them? Sorry to sound so gross but I have had only one BM in 2 days since eating chia seeds and lentils and beans  and I drink 2 glasses of water per day D: its so hard to drink water here, it hurts my stomach, too heavy.*


----------



## Lumi

chip said:


> @*Revenant
> 
> I am hypoglycemic, too and it also effects me emotionally like causes depression and anxiety and I just went vegan, so I am asking the same questions as you. It really is a struggle for me because I can't eat nuts or they tear my stomach up, so I think I also might have candida overgrowth or something....which brings me to a question for the OP:
> 
> 
> What do you think of fermented foods, vegan wise, for digestion? Do you eat them? Sorry to sound so gross but I have had only one BM in 2 days since eating chia seeds and lentils and beans  and I drink 2 glasses of water per day D: its so hard to drink water here, it hurts my stomach, too heavy.*


Anyone having Chia seeds in their diet should drink water plentifully. I soak mine before eating them. 

For anyone having medical condition hat requires a lot attention should ask their doctor's (/and or registered dietians) opinion about your diet.


----------



## Indiana Dan

Just became vegetarian. Its incredible. You know.. I had a strong hunch that eating meat is messed up when I was a kid... Why didn't I listen to myself? Why did I instead listen to all the meat eating idiots? The human body isn't even designed to eat meat!! Im so glad I am vegetarian now.. But at the same time I'm embarrassed that it took me this long..


----------



## Indiana Dan

Tell me your thoughts on cheese and eggs. I still eat them, though not a lot


----------



## MsBossyPants

TerminalDancer said:


> Tell me your thoughts on cheese and eggs. I still eat them, though not a lot


Thoughts? Vegans don't eat any animal products. Cheese and eggs come from animals. So ... not vegan. 

To each his own.


----------



## chip

TerminalDancer said:


> Tell me your thoughts on cheese and eggs. I still eat them, though not a lot


When cows get milked, the baby cows are taken away so they can take all of her milk away to sell to consumers. The babies cannot bond with the mother and can't drink her milk from her. Milk has puss and blood remaining even after pasteurization. I am so glad you have changed to this lifestyle btw, I was wondering how your fasting progress was going, too! Congrats!


----------



## Indiana Dan

chip said:


> When cows get milked, the baby cows are taken away so they can take all of her milk away to sell to consumers. The babies cannot bond with the mother and can't drink her milk from her. Milk has puss and blood remaining even after pasteurization. I am so glad you have changed to this lifestyle btw, I was wondering how your fasting progress was going, too! Congrats!


Thanks Chip! Sounds pretty rough about the cow situation.. I actually read that this morning. I'm sure I'll eventually convert.. Maybe soon actually. 

As far as the fasting goes, I'm doing well. Just continuing my schedule of no lunch during the week to reduce addiction of eating and increase brain power/ meditation. I will not be doing any real fasting this week because I need to get back into cardio exercise!


----------



## MsBossyPants

terminaldancer said:


> just became vegetarian. Its incredible. You know.. I had a strong hunch that eating meat is messed up when i was a kid... Why didn't i listen to myself? Why did i instead listen to all the meat eating idiots? The human body isn't even designed to eat meat!! Im so glad i am vegetarian now.. But at the same time i'm embarrassed that it took me this long..



Please don't post this type of comment here. As stated in the OP , the purpose of this thread is to discuss HOW to eat a vegan diet. We do not discuss the vegan lifestyle in general here, or comment on why we choose to eat the diet (or not to) If you want to discuss this, start your own thread. Do not attempt to debate the merits of the diet here. 





chip said:


> when cows get milked, the baby cows are taken away so they can take all of her milk away to sell to consumers. The babies cannot bond with the mother and can't drink her milk from her. Milk has puss and blood remaining even after pasteurization. I am so glad you have changed to this lifestyle btw, i was wondering how your fasting progress was going, too! congrats!


 Chip, please stop posting this stuff here. That has nothing to do with* HOW to eat the diet.* 

Again, it you want to discuss off-topic issues, or want to invite others to comment on cows, pus, or other stuff start your own thread. Please stop derailing this one with these types of comments.


----------



## Indiana Dan

Ok, no big loss


----------



## MsBossyPants

TerminalDancer said:


> Ok, no big loss


Thank you for your cooperation. :wink:


----------



## Lumi

Recently I have done way too much overtime so I haven't been cooking anything special. Today I once again ended up with very simple meal. Cooked quinoa, fresh veggies and a dip. Delicious, simple and easy.

I used Alpro's nonseasoned soy yoghurt, put about half of it to small bowl, chopped fresh dill, mixed and seasoned with some rock salt, black pepper and bit of herbal salt. Lid on, and hit it to fridge to collect the taste for an hour or so. Goes well with chips as well for a movie night.

It's very easy and you can prepare some bigger amounts if you like using it daily. 


Another idea:
You can make cream cheese this way too. Most soy yoghurts are bit too watery for this, so you need to prepare a veil and a colander. (I don't know how to explain it, but here's a pictures though you can't understand the text and this pictre instruction is for normal yoghurt, but soy yoghurt behaves very similarly Karppaus ja perhe: Tuorejuusto resepti )

1. Prepare the soy yoghurt with a veil to a colander, let it tap the water out, some good 2-4 hours. Check it few times, until you like the texture. (Fridge!)
2. Season it. Chop some fresh herbs or add some spices.
3. Turn it as a bun with the veil, (picture, use bowl and tie the veil bun to scoop or something) and a let it tap some more water. (Fridge!)
4. Mix it properly and check the taste. Season more if necessary.


Anyway, I haven't tried making vegan cream cheese yet, but this looked really good idea.


----------



## chip

How would one go about eating a vegan diet for Ibs? Which foods are less gassy, harsh?


----------



## MsBossyPants

chip said:


> How would one go about eating a vegan diet for Ibs? Which foods are less gassy, harsh?


We've discussed your medical issues here before. They are beyond the scope of the thread.
Again, you need to see a doctor or a registered dietitian.

http://personalitycafe.com/health-fitness/104545-ask-vegan-37.html#post4146776


----------



## chip

MsBossyPants said:


> We've discussed your medical issues here before. They are beyond the scope of the thread.
> Again, you need to see a doctor or a registered dietitian.
> 
> http://personalitycafe.com/health-fitness/104545-ask-vegan-37.html#post4146776



Seriously, you can't suggest which vegetables are the less fibrous or cause the less gas? I've been to a doctor. This is ask a vegan, how to eat a vegan diet, and I asked how to eat a specific diet, and you do not speak for every vegan out there, so I am going to wait on someone else to actually give advice.


----------



## electraheart

chip said:


> Seriously, you can't suggest which vegetables are the less fibrous or cause the less gas? I've been to a doctor. This is ask a vegan, how to eat a vegan diet, and I asked how to eat a specific diet, and you do not speak for every vegan out there, so I am going to wait on someone else to actually give advice.


I'm a vegan, and according to mayoclinic: "Gas forms when bacteria in your colon ferment carbohydrates that aren't digested in your small intestine. Unfortunately, healthy, high-fiber foods are often the worst offenders. Fiber has many health benefits, including keeping your digestive tract in good working order and regulating blood sugar and cholesterol levels. But fiber can also lead to the formation of gas.

High-fiber foods that commonly cause gas and gas pains include:

Fruits
Vegetables
Whole grains
Beans and peas (legumes)"

Does that help at all?


----------



## chip

electraheart said:


> I'm a vegan, and according to mayoclinic: "Gas forms when bacteria in your colon ferment carbohydrates that aren't digested in your small intestine. Unfortunately, healthy, high-fiber foods are often the worst offenders. Fiber has many health benefits, including keeping your digestive tract in good working order and regulating blood sugar and cholesterol levels. But fiber can also lead to the formation of gas.
> 
> High-fiber foods that commonly cause gas and gas pains include:
> 
> Fruits
> Vegetables
> Whole grains
> Beans and peas (legumes)"
> 
> Does that help at all?



Yes, thank you. Now to figure out how to eat accordingly, lol. Fruits make me rage, they cause me pain, raw stomach and anxiety. They are the worst. Lentils not so much but I still get heavily bloated. Seems I can't eat anything >.<


----------



## electraheart

chip said:


> Yes, thank you. Now to figure out how to eat accordingly, lol. Fruits make me rage, they cause me pain, raw stomach and anxiety. They are the worst. Lentils not so much but I still get heavily bloated. Seems I can't eat anything >.<


Perhaps it's how you're cooking things? Or how often/when you're eating them. I think that the acidity levels in foods can greatly affect your stomach, so maybe it's that?


----------



## Lumi

If there's wine people, there's one organic wine I really, really heart about. It's 35* South B.O.'s Cabernet Sauvignon-Carmenère-Merlot mix from 2012. 
INFO: 35 South Organic Cabernet-Carmenère-Merlot 2012 - Products - Alko 
Manufacturer: 35 SOUTH
It's Chilean wine, definetely worth of a try. 

Normally I'm big fan of Italian wines, but this one is totally my favorite. Chilean organic wines are totally worth of exploring.


----------



## Word Dispenser

I have a _lot _of coconut flour, and need to find vegan recipes to experiment with. Anyone can offer some advice?

The trouble is that it's _such _a picky flour, seems to only work in small quantities with other flours, and hubby got a whole ton of it and then told me I need to figure out what to do with it, 'cause he gives up. 

I managed to make some _passable _vegan macaroons with them, but most of that recipe was dried shredded coconut, and only two tablespoons of the actual coconut flour. And the fact that I added too much salt made them rather salty-sweet. 

Most recipes call for like 10 eggs. I have chia seeds, but they get mixed results from my main taste tester as a baking binder.

I wish I were a better cook. I love what I make for myself, but husfriend is such a picky eater.

In order to make something we both like, I normally have to follow the recipe _to the letter. _You can imagine how hard that is for me, I'm sure. :kitteh: 

Have to make sure I have the ingredients on hand... So, should make sure to do research ahead of time, for when we want to use the flour.


----------



## MsBossyPants

Word Dispenser said:


> I have a _lot _of coconut flour, and need to find vegan recipes to experiment with. Anyone can offer some advice?
> 
> The trouble is that it's _such _a picky flour, seems to only work in small quantities with other flours, and hubby got a whole ton of it and then told me I need to figure out what to do with it, 'cause he gives up.
> 
> I managed to make some _passable _vegan macaroons with them, but most of that recipe was dried shredded coconut, and only two tablespoons of the actual coconut flour. And the fact that I added too much salt made them rather salty-sweet.
> 
> Most recipes call for like 10 eggs. I have chia seeds, but they get mixed results from my main taste tester as a baking binder.
> 
> I wish I were a better cook. I love what I make for myself, but husfriend is such a picky eater.
> 
> In order to make something we both like, I normally have to follow the recipe _to the letter. _You can imagine how hard that is for me, I'm sure. :kitteh:
> 
> Have to make sure I have the ingredients on hand... So, should make sure to do research ahead of time, for when we want to use the flour.


This site might be helpful:

Search top food blogs for the tastiest new recipes | Feastie

You can filter by the ingredient you want to use, and then filter by diet restriction (vegan)

Vegan Recipes with Coconut Flour | Feastie

Haven't tried any of those recipes, but have used the site.

Good luck


----------



## Word Dispenser

MsBossyPants said:


> This site might be helpful:
> 
> Search top food blogs for the tastiest new recipes | Feastie
> 
> You can filter by the ingredient you want to use, and then filter by diet restriction (vegan)
> 
> Vegan Recipes with Coconut Flour | Feastie
> 
> Haven't tried any of those recipes, but have used the site.
> 
> Good luck


Thanks!

Two recipes. :laughing: 

Well, that's a start!


----------



## MsBossyPants

Word Dispenser said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Two recipes. :laughing:
> 
> Well, that's a start!



2?

that link has 198 search results


???


----------



## SteveJackson

Count me in I'm a vegan....


----------



## LibertyPrime

Peter Dinklage convinced me to go vegan...so, where do I start?

o.o I guess, here:


----------



## Jennywocky

> Peter Dinklage convinced me to go vegan...so, where do I start?
> 
> o.o I guess, here:




*General note to posters: This thread (based on the OP from two years back) is specifically about discussing how to implement the vegan diet if one has already chosen to do that.

Discussing the merits and aspects of the vegan diet is certainly acceptable, but please start another thread for that purpose in Debate or another appropriate subforum, so as not to take this one off-topic. Thanks.*


----------



## Biracial

Anyone know where to buy a ham (not bacon) flavored fake meat?


----------



## Blazkovitz

Are there any vegan body builders? Or, is it possible for a vegan to gain significant muscle mass?


----------



## kiwig0ld

Blazkovitz said:


> Are there any vegan body builders? Or, is it possible for a vegan to gain significant muscle mass?


You just gotta eat right. greens, fruits, and im a fan of early morning oats and a good protein. I don't even think you need to change work ethic. Just go.


----------



## Word Dispenser

Blazkovitz said:


> Are there any vegan body builders? Or, is it possible for a vegan to gain significant muscle mass?


Yes. Pea protein and particularly hemp protein shakes are the general go-to for vegan body builders. You obviously have to pack on the kcal to build, as well. It's a little more difficult, because you cut out a lot of protein sources, and you have to think about supplements in order to cover your nutritional needs. Taurine, B12, Iodine... 

Otherwise it's absolutely do-able, and there are plenty of vegan bodybuilders.


----------



## Modal Soul

know of any good vegan starter grocery lists?


----------



## StranGaaa Danjjja

[No message]


----------



## Indiana Dan

I have a question. Does anyone claim to be a vegan for more than one year? Two, five, ten years? Thanks.


----------



## MsBossyPants

Sunshine Boy said:


> I have a question. Does anyone claim to be a vegan for more than one year? Two, five, ten years? Thanks.



4 years


----------



## Indiana Dan

MsBossyPants said:


> 4 years


How are you feeling? Good?


----------



## StranGaaa Danjjja

To add to his question 

if you were to eat red meat would it make u sick


----------



## MsBossyPants

Modal Soul said:


> know of any good vegan starter grocery lists?


If you're new to this, checkout the link below to see what the diet looks like. You should already be eating whole grains, fruits and vegetables. In a vegan diet, you eat plant-based sources for your proteins, substituting them for meat, eggs and dairy. If you don't want to dive right in, but want to start slowly, start to incorporate the following changes for one meal a day, then two ...

substitute soy or almond milk for milk (also, coconut, hemp, etc) -look for "milks" fortified with vitamin B-12
same with yogurt, cream cheese, sour cream ... lots of good substitutes out there. 
bean burritos instead of meat-based burritos
peanut butter or other nut butter sandwich instead of meat on a sandwich
hummus instead of mayonnaise
try having an "Original Vegan" flavor BOCA burger instead of hamburger
etc. 




Sunshine Boy said:


> How are you feeling? Good?


Feel much better eating a vegan diet. 

Have questions? Start here. 

http://personalitycafe.com/health-fitness/104545-ask-vegan-post2851065.html#post2851065


----------



## Macrosapien

not vegan but vegetarian since feb 2007


----------



## StranGaaa Danjjja

To add to his question 

if you were to eat red meat would it make u sick


Im really not trolling im curious as im trying to eat healthier and though of totally cutting out all meats

but im curious if i do this and decide to go back to meats will it make me physcially sick as im already feeling sick feelings with all the weight lose and i do not want this feeling any more when im done fixing myself


----------



## Aletheia

tine said:


> Thank you  Haha yeah I've heard bad stuff about eating too much protein, though I definitely need it (I react badly to low protein and ache constantly). I think my major vice is eat a lot of fruit and veg and maybe being unbalanced with it (I find I really enjoy fruit and veg, but also get really bored by everything else unless I add flavour to it i.e. soy sauce!) I also like Qinoa a lot but dont really know many ways of using it except adding veg to it.


I love to make quinoa cakes/patties. The ones that I make are vegetarian as they have egg white in them, but you could definitely find a vegan recipe for them online. There's a tonne of different ways to make them. They're one of my favourites though, and really simple to make!


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

Word Dispenser said:


> Yes. Pea protein and particularly hemp protein shakes are the general go-to for vegan body builders. You obviously have to pack on the kcal to build, as well. It's a little more difficult, because you cut out a lot of protein sources, and you have to think about supplements in order to cover your nutritional needs. Taurine, B12, Iodine...
> 
> Otherwise it's absolutely do-able, and there are plenty of vegan bodybuilders.


Peanut butter, dark chocolate?


----------



## Word Dispenser

stargazing grasshopper said:


> Peanut butter, dark chocolate?


I'm not sure to what you refer here. 

If you're talking about peanut butter as a protein source-- It's not terrible for a regular person (Though it's still not much when you consider you should have at least 1g protein per kilo bodyweight-- At _least_. And body builders require way more than that in general, and especially when they're bulking).

Bodybuilders have specific requirements in terms of lean proteins at certain times in the workout regime. They need to be strict about this. So, peanut butter (and dark chocolate? Though I wouldn't count it as a protein source. Ever. Even though it contains protein, it shouldn't be consumed in large quantities) wouldn't be ideal at the times they need to imbibe the protein.


----------



## He's a Superhero!

Haven't read thru this thread, so not sure if someone's asked this, but do you avoid eating honey? And if so why exactly?

How do you feel about people who wear authentic leather boots/gloves/jackets?


----------



## attic

Does anyone have a killer vegan yoghurt-recepie? as in making yoghurt, not a dish using yoghurt. I have made some where you buy some cultured soyproduct or similar, and then mix with say soymilk and leave standing for two days. It is ok, but still a bit too expensive, and I want it more sour, and thicker. I have been thinking about boiling and mixing soybeens and try to find yoghurt-culture somewhere to add to it, perhaps also some sugar and citric acid or similar... I love yoghurt, and the ones you buy are good, but too expensive, and it would just be fun to make from scratch.


----------



## sink

attic said:


> Does anyone have a killer vegan yoghurt-recepie? as in making yoghurt, not a dish using yoghurt. I have made some where you buy some cultured soyproduct or similar, and then mix with say soymilk and leave standing for two days. It is ok, but still a bit too expensive, and I want it more sour, and thicker. I have been thinking about boiling and mixing soybeens and try to find yoghurt-culture somewhere to add to it, perhaps also some sugar and citric acid or similar... I love yoghurt, and the ones you buy are good, but too expensive, and it would just be fun to make from scratch.


Non-dairy yoghurts are super expensive here also. But this one is very easy to make if you can find the proper rice:


----------



## Word Dispenser

So, some thoughts... I was thinking of making Vegan paneer with soy milk. We will see if it's even possible. I'm just putting this idea out there, because it's interesting, because... Well, cheese. :kitteh:

I can't try it now due to expenses, but I have heard that soy milk is good at curdling, and thus, there is potential to make a fairly simple vegan paneer, in the same way that if you took regular milk and curdle it, and then press it, you make non-vegan paneer.

So, if anyone tries it before I do (eventually), lemme know how it goes! :kitteh:


----------



## attic

Word Dispenser said:


> So, some thoughts... I was thinking of making Vegan paneer with soy milk. We will see if it's even possible. I'm just putting this idea out there, because it's interesting, because... Well, cheese. :kitteh:
> 
> I can't try it now due to expenses, but I have heard that soy milk is good at curdling, and thus, there is potential to make a fairly simple vegan paneer, in the same way that if you took regular milk and curdle it, and then press it, you make non-vegan paneer.
> 
> So, if anyone tries it before I do (eventually), lemme know how it goes! :kitteh:


I think that would be tofu  , bean-cheese (wait, is that a word in english? I have sometimes heard the equivalent bönost in swedish). I actually don't think I have tried that yet! I'll try to soon, perhaps in combination with the soyghurt if I am still soaking soybeans. I read up a bit and there seem to be many possible coagulants, and vinegar or citric acid is possible, but doesn't seem to be the best. some form of chalk (calcium chloride or gypsum I think), magnesium salt or an acid used for cowmilkcheese too seem to be common, sometimes in combination. If just making silken tofu seasaltwater even could do the trick, I am guessing mineral salt would do the same then?

If wanting something more cheeselike I am not the right person to ask, as I was never much into cheese even when eating it. I have seen many recepies here and there though. Agar-agar, nutritional yeast and nuts I think is often the core in one's I've come across. And one of tofu being treated somehow to make it similar to feta.



and thanks @sink ! That seemed like a much more thick kind than what I have managed before, I have no idea where I could find sundried rice, but I'll keep my eyes open.


----------



## Word Dispenser

attic said:


> I think that would be tofu  , bean-cheese (wait, is that a word in english? I have sometimes heard the equivalent bönost in swedish). I actually don't think I have tried that yet! I'll try to soon, perhaps in combination with the soyghurt if I am still soaking soybeans. I read up a bit and there seem to be many possible coagulants, and vinegar or citric acid is possible, but doesn't seem to be the best. some form of chalk (calcium chloride or gypsum I think), magnesium salt or an acid used for cowmilkcheese too seem to be common, sometimes in combination. If just making silken tofu seasaltwater even could do the trick, I am guessing mineral salt would do the same then?
> 
> If wanting something more cheeselike I am not the right person to ask, as I was never much into cheese even when eating it. I have seen many recepies here and there though. Agar-agar, nutritional yeast and nuts I think is often the core in one's I've come across. And one of tofu being treated somehow to make it similar to feta.
> 
> 
> 
> and thanks @_sink_ ! That seemed like a much more thick kind than what I have managed before, I have no idea where I could find sundried rice, but I'll keep my eyes open.


I make a mean cheese sauce! :kitteh: 

But, an actually organic, melty cheese? That's more difficult, and honestly, I don't trust a lot of the vegan grated cheeses. I'd like to do homemade things, if possible. But... Seems unlikely.

On the bright side, the cheese sauce _does _seem to work well on pizza. It actually holds together decently. Yay for cashew nuts! (Cashew nuts will save the world)

At this moment in time, I'm on a vegetarian diet anyway, but I always like to try for alternatives and/or something fun/new to try.


----------



## attic

Word Dispenser said:


> I make a mean cheese sauce! :kitteh:
> 
> But, an actually organic, melty cheese? That's more difficult, and honestly, I don't trust a lot of the vegan grated cheeses. I'd like to do homemade things, if possible. But... Seems unlikely.
> 
> On the bright side, the cheese sauce _does _seem to work well on pizza. It actually holds together decently. Yay for cashew nuts! (Cashew nuts will save the world)
> 
> At this moment in time, I'm on a vegetarian diet anyway, but I always like to try for alternatives and/or something fun/new to try.


I think some of the agar-agar cheeses melt, but I don't think there is anything vegan that gives that thread-like consistency, it is a special protein I think, perhaps with some science and experiments in the future if people still crave it? I could imagine there are fungi and bacteria that could do similar...

Tempeh I think is a little bit similar to cheese(soybeans overgrown with white cloudlike fungi), without the foot-iness. Not melted, but fried thin tempeh on a sandwich tastes great I think.

(this recepie is not in english, but pictures of an agar-agar vegan "cheese": Smältbar veganost á la Ida | Bon Appétit! )


----------



## Word Dispenser

attic said:


> I think some of the agar-agar cheeses melt, but I don't think there is anything vegan that gives that thread-like consistency, it is a special protein I think, perhaps with some science and experiments in the future if people still crave it? I could imagine there are fungi and bacteria that could do similar...
> 
> Tempeh I think is a little bit similar to cheese(soybeans overgrown with white cloudlike fungi), without the foot-iness. Not melted, but fried thin tempeh on a sandwich tastes great I think.
> 
> (this recepie is not in english, but pictures of an agar-agar vegan "cheese": Smältbar veganost á la Ida | Bon Appétit! )


Ah yes. Well, there _is _a dish that comes to mind that looks very stringy and sticky. Not sure if it's similar to cheese, as I've never had it. Just saw it one night on Iron chef years ago, lol

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nattō 

Oooh, and thanks for the recipe! I may well try it, because it looks decent. 

Unfortunately, my 'agar-agar supply store' no longer seems to carry that miracle stuff. Maybe the other one does. Sigh. I took selection for granted when I grew up in Canada. :kitteh:


----------



## MsBossyPants

I've found a couple of "cheese" products from Daiya that I like. 
A "cheddar" that melts well, and a jalapeno "havarti" that is nice with crackers. 
The main ingredient for both is tapioca starch.


----------



## Word Dispenser

MsBossyPants said:


> I've found a couple of "cheese" products from Daiya that I like.
> A "cheddar" that melts well, and a jalapeno "havarti" that is nice with crackers.
> The main ingredient for both is tapioca starch.


Again, I miss Canada. This cheese would probably be easy to find, but alas, I moved to a small country far, far away. T_T


----------



## FreeSpirit777

@MsBossyPants since you seem to know quite abit about vegan lifestyles, can you tell me if this is healthy or not? Here's what i ate today..

Breakfast: organic cinnamon crunch cereal with unsweetened almond milk, a bag of about 30 organic berries (blue, straw, rasp, black)

Lunch: organic vegetable/black bean soup with no salt added (100mg per can!), bottle of organic kombucha

Dinner: organic peanut butter sandwich on sprouted whole grain bread, a few whole grain crackers, peanut butter clusters trail mix, and a 70% organic clif bar with almonds, coconut, and dark chocolate... and lots of water.

5 years ago all i ate was pizza, chicken fingers, ice cream and lots of soda... so i hope this is pretty good considering i don't cook at all haha

What do you think?


----------



## sink

attic said:


> and thanks @sink ! That seemed like a much more thick kind than what I have managed before, I have no idea where I could find sundried rice, but I'll keep my eyes open.


Could also try making it with a probiotic powder supplement if you have any on hand. Open up a capsule and mix the powder into the soy milk. It works pretty well, although the yogurt comes out slightly less thick.


----------



## dragthewaters

FreeSpirit777 said:


> @_MsBossyPants_ since you seem to know quite abit about vegan lifestyles, can you tell me if this is healthy or not? Here's what i ate today..
> 
> Breakfast: organic cinnamon crunch cereal with unsweetened almond milk, a bag of about 30 organic berries (blue, straw, rasp, black)
> 
> Lunch: organic vegetable/black bean soup with no salt added (100mg per can!), bottle of organic kombucha
> 
> Dinner: organic peanut butter sandwich on sprouted whole grain bread, a few whole grain crackers, peanut butter clusters trail mix, and a 70% organic clif bar with almonds, coconut, and dark chocolate... and lots of water.
> 
> 5 years ago all i ate was pizza, chicken fingers, ice cream and lots of soda... so i hope this is pretty good considering i don't cook at all haha
> 
> What do you think?


Not the OP, but that seems a little low on protein, and possibly calories, depending on the portion sizes. I would recommend having a protein shake in the morning -- you can use pea or hemp protein powder, coconut or hemp milk, and whatever fruit/greens you want, and baking cocoa powder for extra flavor if desired. That also helps get some of your fruits and vegetables in for the day. However, it's probably good that this is low soy. Soy can cause hormonal issues if you have too much of it. FYI you mentioned you don't cook, but if you have a microwave, you can cook tofu and even pasta in it, and steam vegetables. You can do a lot of things with a microwave. We haven't had a stove for almost a year and don't even miss it.

Do you use a calorie/nutrient tracking thing like MyFitnessPal? That can give you a better answer on what you need to add.


----------



## Real Observer

Soy can not only cause hormonal issues but contains substances that can cause malabsorbtion of nutrients. Unfermented soy is bad idea for human consumption.

On proteins: Hemp is nto a bad choice at all but it's high fiber content can give you digestive problems if your diet is already high on that (yes, thre is such a thing as too much fiber). Pea protein is not a good choice to be consumed alone. You can mix it with rice protein though. Those too even out each other's limiting amino acids and give you very nice amino score in combination.


----------



## FreeSpirit777

@MsBossyPants I eat many fruits veggies every week, but still seem to be low in iron... I eat spinach and cereal with very,high iron, yet still feel low energy... and I eat fruits right after cereal, which i heard helps absorb the iron in your body...

getting iron seems hard for a vegan ..


----------



## Red Panda

FreeSpirit777 said:


> @MsBossyPants I eat many fruits veggies every week, but still seem to be low in iron... I eat spinach and cereal with very,high iron, yet still feel low energy... and I eat fruits right after cereal, which i heard helps absorb the iron in your body...
> 
> getting iron seems hard for a vegan ..


Take a look at this, it will help you Iron


----------



## Word Dispenser

@MsBossyPants: I've been hunting for info and I can't find it. I'm a vegetarian and I've been desperately looking for omega 3 sources. 

I used to take fish oil for the omegas to prevent migraines-- I've been getting them more often without fail since I went vegetarian again. So I got some flax seed. Only problem is, they're whole and not ground, and I can't afford a mortar and pestle yet! Do you know if one still absorbs the omega 3s from flax seeds if they're soaked rather than ground?


----------



## Word Dispenser

FreeSpirit777 said:


> @_MsBossyPants_ I eat many fruits veggies every week, but still seem to be low in iron... I eat spinach and cereal with very,high iron, yet still feel low energy... and I eat fruits right after cereal, which i heard helps absorb the iron in your body...
> 
> getting iron seems hard for a vegan ..


I always had a lot more iron than I needed when I was vegan/vegetarian. It's not just the greens, it's also the legumes, beans, and nuts that you eat. It all contributes. Peanut butter has been a surprising source for me.


----------



## 54-46 ThatsMyNumber

Word Dispenser said:


> @_MsBossyPants_: I've been hunting for info and I can't find it. I'm a vegetarian and I've been desperately looking for omega 3 sources.
> 
> I used to take fish oil for the omegas to prevent migraines-- I've been getting them more often without fail since I went vegetarian again. So I got some flax seed. Only problem is, they're whole and not ground, and I can't afford a mortar and pestle yet! Do you know if one still absorbs the omega 3s from flax seeds if they're soaked rather than ground?


Flax seed meal is pretty easy to find, I can find it at any supermarket. Other options are Chia seeds, hemp seeds, hemp protein, hemp oil, hemp milk.


----------



## Penny

FreeSpirit777 said:


> @MsBossyPants I eat many fruits veggies every week, but still seem to be low in iron... I eat spinach and cereal with very,high iron, yet still feel low energy... and I eat fruits right after cereal, which i heard helps absorb the iron in your body...
> 
> getting iron seems hard for a vegan ..


do you use cast iron cooking pans? that is actually a good way to up your iron intake


----------



## Word Dispenser

54-46 ThatsMyNumber said:


> Flax seed meal is pretty easy to find, I can find it at any supermarket. Other options are Chia seeds, hemp seeds, hemp protein, hemp oil, hemp milk.


Yes, I'm aware of all of these options--but, for now I have whole flax seeds (And no money left in my account :kitteh. Do you know if the oils can be absorbed from whole flaxseeds if they're only soaked and not ground? If not, I can _maybe_ make due with a blender, but I was hoping that soaking them would make them more easily absorbed.


----------



## leftover crack

As a rebellious sloth I am lazy and tired of ingesting animal by-products. 
I absofruitly hate the texture of meat and the taste is nothing special. Fat makes me cringe and while I do like dairy, I don't have to drink 0.5% milk or cover my bread with a slice of cheese. 

I must go vegan. 

So, my qiestion is this:
How did you change your diet to a vegan one? More importantly, if you lived with your meat eating parents, what did you do to get them to buy you vegan stuff and not stuff you up with shit that will give you a heart attack just from the sight of it?


----------



## leftover crack

Okay, this one's important.

Where do you get your B12 from? Could you mention some products? I would be really thankful.


----------



## attic

B12 you get from pills or fortified foods if you are a vegan. There are no proven other sources that will do. As a vegan I would recommend a pill with at least 10micrograms a day, perhaps also add one with a milligram or so once a month for example to fill up your reserves if you miss a day or two. Signs of deficiency might not show at first as we usually have some reserves, but general symptoms as tiredness etc, and nervproblems, resteless leg can be a symptom when it progresses (I got that bad as a teenager, learn from my mistakes  ). There are different kinds of b12, some your body can't use, that is why you can find claims about b12 in various vegetable foods. The kind in pills is usually not the same as in meat, but the body can convert it, which most studies seem to think works fine, but if you want to be 100 % certain, there are pills with the kind of b12 you find in meat to, but they are less common, you may have to order online.


----------



## He's a Superhero!

Made a poll that viewers and posters of this thread may be interested in: http://personalitycafe.com/health-fitness/810370-types-vegetarians-vegans-perc.html


----------



## Word Dispenser

Clueless said:


> Okay, this one's important.
> 
> Where do you get your B12 from? Could you mention some products? I would be really thankful.


I'm a vegetarian, but I'll answer this.

You can get it from high quality chewable tablets that you chew twice a week, and/or fortified foods such as nut milks, nutritional yeast.

Also, about 25 % of the population can't absorb B12 properly from their small intestines, and need to take B12 injections once a month. Plenty of vegans will take these injections just to be safe.


----------



## Red Panda

Word Dispenser said:


> I'm a vegetarian, but I'll answer this.
> 
> You can get it from high quality chewable tablets that you chew twice a week, and/or fortified foods such as nut milks, nutritional yeast.
> 
> Also, *about 25 %* of the population can't absorb B12 properly from their small intestines, and need to take B12 injections once a month. Plenty of vegans will take these injections just to be safe.


wait, where did you find this?


----------



## leftover crack

attic said:


> B12 you get from pills or fortified foods if you are a vegan. There are no proven other sources that will do. As a vegan I would recommend a pill with at least 10micrograms a day, perhaps also add one with a milligram or so once a month for example to fill up your reserves if you miss a day or two. Signs of deficiency might not show at first as we usually have some reserves, but general symptoms as tiredness etc, and nervproblems, resteless leg can be a symptom when it progresses (I got that bad as a teenager, learn from my mistakes  ). There are different kinds of b12, some your body can't use, that is why you can find claims about b12 in various vegetable foods. The kind in pills is usually not the same as in meat, but the body can convert it, which most studies seem to think works fine, but if you want to be 100 % certain, there are pills with the kind of b12 you find in meat to, but they are less common, you may have to order online.


I've seen something about bacteria producing b12 in the intestines and herbivores eating their faeces to absorb the b12.


----------



## attic

Clueless said:


> I've seen something about bacteria producing b12 in the intestines and herbivores eating their faeces to absorb the b12.


yes, I have read that too, but I am not certain about the source... I don't remember where it was from, it might just have been forumpeople somewhere  . I googled and found some text that seemed pretty serious that agreed with it, and even claimed it might be possible for some to have bacteria making b12 in the small intestine too, that would explain why there are the random vegans who don't eat pills who are still healthy. But I would not risk it. (For those who have not heard about it, b12 is "made" by bacteria, for example in the colon. Unfortunately we absorb it in the small intestine, which comes first, so it all goes to waste, if it was enough to begin with(or the right kind, I am not certain))

So yes, one can perhaps eat feces instead of pills(But I don't know how much), but no sane person would do that, so I didn't mention it this time  .


----------



## Word Dispenser

Red Panda said:


> wait, where did you find this?


To clarify, I was referring to people not necessarily vegan or vegetarian-- Some people lack the intrinsic factor to absorb vitamin B12. It's even on Wikipedia under "B12". 

25 % give or take. I wasn't intending to go in depth-- I think people should do their research and not necessarily trust what I say at face value, especially when considering a restrictive and potentially dangerous lifestyle.


----------



## Red Panda

Word Dispenser said:


> To clarify, I was referring to people not necessarily vegan or vegetarian-- Some people lack the intrinsic factor to absorb vitamin B12. It's even on Wikipedia under "B12".
> 
> 25 % give or take. I wasn't intending to go in depth-- I think people should do their research and not necessarily trust what I say at face value, especially when considering a restrictive and potentially dangerous lifestyle.


Well, lacking intrinsic factor is generally much rarer than 25%, since it requires some sort of damage to the stomach. Perhaps it's 25% of people have some degree of deficiency, but that doesn't mean they need injections.


----------



## leftover crack

attic said:


> So yes, one can perhaps eat feces instead of pills(But I don't know how much), but no sane person would do that, so I didn't mention it this time  .


Yeah I think I would go with dietary supplements. 
No injections though, I'm not a fan of this type of penetration. heh.


----------



## Word Dispenser

Red Panda said:


> Well, lacking intrinsic factor is generally much rarer than 25%, since it requires some sort of damage to the stomach. Perhaps it's 25% of people have some degree of deficiency, but that doesn't mean they need injections.


What kind of damage do you refer to? People who are aging, or even just regular people can lack the intrinsic factor, as far as I know. I even knew someone who was getting injections on a regular diet, although she does count as aged. 

But, if you've got a lot of current research sources to back you up, I'll trust your data over mine. Mine is based off of research I conducted a couple of years ago. :kitteh:


----------



## Word Dispenser

Clueless said:


> Yeah I think I would go with dietary supplements.
> No injections though, I'm not a fan of this type of penetration. heh.


Make sure you do research on the correct kind to take. Some won't do anything, from what I know. Last I read, you'd need chewable tablets of a certain amount twice per week. I'll link to the recommendations when I'm on the computer.


----------



## Word Dispenser

Clueless said:


> Yeah I think I would go with dietary supplements.
> No injections though, I'm not a fan of this type of penetration. heh.


What's the Most Absorbable Form of B12?


----------



## leftover crack

Word Dispenser said:


> What's the Most Absorbable Form of B12?


Wow, thanks! I'm going to bookmark it 
I'm not going vegan at the moment but I want to try later on in the year. It's just not practical right now for me.


----------



## Red Panda

Word Dispenser said:


> What kind of damage do you refer to? People who are aging, or even just regular people can lack the intrinsic factor, as far as I know. I even knew someone who was getting injections on a regular diet, although she does count as aged.
> 
> But, if you've got a lot of current research sources to back you up, I'll trust your data over mine. Mine is based off of research I conducted a couple of years ago. :kitteh:


Atrophic gastritis for example, which destroys the parietal cells that produce it, it's an autoimmune disease. Other damages may include tumors and ulcers or surgery. Aged people may be unable to absorb b12 from food due to lowered gastric acid, which may also happen to people who take PPIs.
I don't have any sources online as I learned most about this from my textbooks for my BSc. But I checked wiki and it says what I remember from my books also, that general deficiency <60 years old is usually about 6% but it can be as high as 20% above 60. 

Most B12 deficiencies are caused by improper absorption or inadequate intake rather than lack of intrinsic factor, so perhaps it's better to be treated with oral supplementation rather than injections. Unless they have some sort of damage to their terminal ileum, usually caused by inflammatory bowel disease or celiac. Injections may help there as well. That's usually up to the doctor though and usually these people have issues with other nutrients as well.


----------



## Fern

No questions or answers to contribute.

Just wanted to "come out" as vegan to you guys.


----------



## leftover crack

Look what I've found!




what do you think?

This isn't about youtube drama (well partially but thats not the important bit)


----------



## MsBossyPants

rejected said:


> Look what I've found!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *what do you think?*
> 
> This isn't about youtube drama (well partially but thats not the important bit)



I think you need to read the first post of this thread and quit trying to derail it. Please and thank you.


----------



## Word Dispenser

MsBossyPants said:


> I think you need to read the first post of this thread and quit trying to derail it. Please and thank you.


Yay, there you are, Bossy! ^^ What are your thoughts on veggie sources of omega-3s? Any thoughts on the best absorbed, awesomest types? Take a pill, or do it through diet?


----------



## MsBossyPants

Word Dispenser said:


> Yay, there you are, Bossy! ^^ What are your thoughts on veggie sources of omega-3s? Any thoughts on the best absorbed, awesomest types? Take a pill, or do it through diet?




Omega-3


----------



## TimeWillTell

Is there any introduction & material on veganism that you find particularly insightful?


----------



## MsBossyPants

TimeWillTell said:


> Is there any introduction & material on veganism that you find particularly insightful?


https://www.goodreads.com/book/show/9848914-vegan-for-life

and the website by one of the authors:

Vegan Health Home Page


----------



## TimeWillTell

What do you prefer Psychology/MBTI... or Nutrition/Veganism?
If you had to choose between being a vegan or an ENTJ what would you pick?


Edit: Hmm, I'm trying to learn about your experience of this "rabbit hole". Health/Social/Time/Identity/Awareness...wise  and I'm comparing it with something we both know. Probably a poor method lol


----------



## MsBossyPants

TimeWillTell said:


> What do you prefer Psychology/MBTI... or Nutrition/Veganism?
> If you had to choose between being a vegan or an ENTJ what would you pick?


It's not an either or. I can choose to be a vegan. 

I can't choose to be an ENTJ. It's just who I am and how my head is wired. 




> Edit: Hmm, I'm trying to learn about your experience of this "rabbit hole". Health/Social/Time/Identity/Awareness...wise  and I'm comparing it with something we both know. Probably a poor method lol


I think as related to MBTI and the choice to be a vegan, FWIW, anecdotally, I found that most tend to be Intuitives, it being more of an abstract thought process of the bigger picture or implications of the choice that gets you there (If that makes sense)


----------



## Stockholmaren

So, I have decided to stop eating meat, sugar and bread.

Anyone here that did the same? How has it affected you? Got any suggestions on tasteh foods? thx!


----------



## MsBossyPants

ReachForPeach said:


> So, I have decided to stop eating meat, sugar and bread.
> 
> Anyone here that did the same? How has it affected you? Got any suggestions on tasteh foods? thx!


http://personalitycafe.com/health-f...-your-favorite-recipes-here.html#post25023418


----------



## jetta

Do you consider venus flytraps to be animals?


----------



## MsBossyPants

jetta said:


> Do you consider venus flytraps to be animals?


Please review the first page of the thread. This thread is about how to eat a plant based, whole food diet. 

http://personalitycafe.com/health-fitness/104545-ask-vegan.html#post2643287


----------



## VinnieBob

jetta said:


> Do you consider venus flytraps to be animals?


----------



## attic

Do anyone have suggestions for foods with a relatively high protein content in relation to carbohydrates? both foodstuffs and dishes. I am trying to plan for loosing weight, but want to get enough protein and other nutrient still as to not feel sick or loose muscles. And from what I read it is often suggested then to get more protein than usual in relation to carbohydrates, but even if eating lentilsoup each day, that is only approximately 20% protein, and likely I would have a little bread with that too... so I need some food with really high protein content to weigh up the things I eat with less.

I have looked at peaprotein and hempprotein as powder, but I am poor... and I don't want to eat too much soy because of hormones.
So far I have found green peas (over 50%) and flax-seeds (mainly fat and protein, but not good to eat more than a spoon a day) and black-eye beans.


----------



## MsBossyPants

attic said:


> Do anyone have suggestions for foods with a relatively high protein content in relation to carbohydrates? both foodstuffs and dishes. I am trying to plan for loosing weight, but want to get enough protein and other nutrient still as to not feel sick or loose muscles. And from what I read it is often suggested then to get more protein than usual in relation to carbohydrates, but even if eating lentilsoup each day, that is only approximately 20% protein, and likely I would have a little bread with that too... so I need some food with really high protein content to weigh up the things I eat with less.
> 
> I have looked at peaprotein and hempprotein as powder, but I am poor... and I don't want to eat too much soy because of hormones.
> So far I have found green peas (over 50%) and flax-seeds (mainly fat and protein, but not good to eat more than a spoon a day) and black-eye beans.


Quinoa. It's great as a side dish, or ... I keep a batch of cooked quinoa in the fridge and spinkle some on salads, into burritos and wraps, or spoon a bit into my cereral. Same with hemp and chia seeds. It's an easy way to boost the protein content of almost anything.

In general, your best basic options are lentils, beans, whole grains, sprouted flourless breads, seeds, and nuts and nut butters. 

You're not going to find many super high protein choices because most plant sources contain moderate amounts of protein. Don't get too caught up in "counting" your food, or in the "oh my god, it's a carb" trap. Your body needs them. You'll do fine if you remember to eat *whole* foods - meaning opt for foods closest to their natural state and avoid processed foods which tend to be calorie laden while nutrient deficient. It's easy to fall into the trap of becoming a "junk food" vegan. Just think this way - your carbs should come from the earth, not from a box with a picture of food on it. If you're eating whole foods and not loading up on junk, it's easy to hit your protein target. 

Simply make good choices. I often use this example:

People tend to think that eggs are a "great source of protein". So they eat a two egg omelet for breakfast. Depending on the size of the egg, that's about 10 or 12 grams of protein. And no fiber because they didn't eat any carbs. 

I opt for two tablespoons of almond butter on sprouted flourless whole grain bread and a serving of fruit. That's *17* grams. And a whole lot of fiber. It's filling. For my body weight, I need about 50 or so grams of protein a day. So, that's about a 1/3 of my target. I'm on track to hit my mark. 

And, I've always got a batch of homemade hummus in the fridge for snacks. 
Or, use it in wraps as a spread.

Throw a handful of pumpkin sees onto your salad. 

Put some chia seeds in your chili. 

Find creative ways to boost protein content here and there. It adds up.


----------



## attic

@*MsBossyPants* 
Thank you! 
I later noticed I had mixed up the percentages used in my calculations(ratio just between protein and carbs, or between grams of protein compared to weight) and quite a few beans will do it, though not all. But as to not have to live of beans only I take down note of quinoa, hemp, chia, almonds etc. And I'll look up sprouted bread, it sounds like it ought to be good.

I usually don't have a problem with protein, just according to these recommendations I found I now ought to eat something like 90-100 grams a day instead of 65 while not eating all that much carbs (still not lchf by far) if I want to loose weight without loosing muscles.

edit:
(in case someone else is interested too), I looked up sprouted wheat compared to wheatflour and was a bit chocked there was _that much _of a difference:
(not english, but see the pie-chart, green is carbohydrates, red protein):
flour- http://matkalkyl.se/se-vetemjolbagerivetemjolberik.php
sprouts- http://matkalkyl.se/se-vetegroddar.php 

and the minerals and vitamins are extremely high in wheatsprouts


----------



## Gilfoyle

attic said:


> @*MsBossyPants*
> Thank you!
> I later noticed I had mixed up the percentages used in my calculations(ratio just between protein and carbs, or between grams of protein compared to weight) and quite a few beans will do it, though not all. But as to not have to live of beans only I take down note of quinoa, hemp, chia, almonds etc. And I'll look up sprouted bread, it sounds like it ought to be good.
> 
> I usually don't have a problem with protein, just according to these recommendations I found I now ought to eat something like 90-100 grams a day instead of 65 while not eating all that much carbs (still not lchf by far) if I want to loose weight without loosing muscles.
> 
> edit:
> (in case someone else is interested too), I looked up sprouted wheat compared to wheatflour and was a bit chocked there was _that much _of a difference:
> (not english, but see the pie-chart, green is carbohydrates, red protein):
> flour- Näringsinnehåll för vetemjöl bagerivetemjöl berik
> sprouts- Näringsinnehåll för vetegroddar
> 
> and the minerals and vitamins are extremely high in wheatsprouts


There's literally protein in every plant, just like in every animal. It is called amino acids. As in DNA. Heard of it? I can assure you that if you are sitting in front of a computer screen browsing personality cafe, the likelihood of you having a protein deficiency is equal to zero. You should take those numbers you're looking at and acquire some perspective. You can even take a look at basic human biology and check out how cellular respiration uses _*CARBOHYDRATES*_ and not proteins.


----------



## MsBossyPants

Caustic Banana said:


> There's literally protein in every plant, just like in every animal. It is called amino acids. As in DNA. Heard of it? I can assure you that if you are sitting in front of a computer screen browsing personality cafe, the likelihood of you having a protein deficiency is equal to zero. You should take those numbers you're looking at and acquire some perspective. You can even take a look at basic human biology and check out how cellular respiration uses _*CARBOHYDRATES*_ and not proteins.


Yikes. No need to shout. 

Let's try to keep the thread friendly here. The purpose of the thread is to share information about how to eat a vegan diet. People have questions; this is where to come to ask them. Try to share information in a helpful manner. 


You can educate people without being condescending. Please keep it civil. :happy:


----------



## MsBossyPants

attic said:


> @*MsBossyPants*
> Thank you!
> I later noticed I had mixed up the percentages used in my calculations(ratio just between protein and carbs, or between grams of protein compared to weight) and quite a few beans will do it, though not all. But as to not have to live of beans only I take down note of quinoa, hemp, chia, almonds etc. And I'll look up sprouted bread, it sounds like it ought to be good.
> 
> I usually don't have a problem with protein, just according to these recommendations I found I now ought to eat something like 90-100 grams a day instead of 65* while not eating all that much carbs* (still not lchf by far) if I want to loose weight without loosing muscles.


. 

If you're eating a vegan diet, everything you eat is plants, so carbs. If you watch your portion control, and stay away from sugary, packaged foods, it's easy to maintain your weight, or lose weight if you are currently overweight. 

Eating a bit more protein will help you build muscle, but *carbs are what fuel them*. Your body will first look for glucose from carbs to fuel your muscles. If not enough is available it will move to your fat reserves. And then will pull it from your muscles. Eventually excessive protein intake becomes self-defeating. 

Yes, if you're overweight and reduce your caloric intake and expend energy by exercising you will burn off your fat. *But you need energy to burn energy. *Rather than eliminating or severly reducing carbs, just eat a sensible balanced diet, midful of portion control. You'll lose weight slower, but in the process, you'll have established healthy eating habits, and it will be easier to keep it off. (you won't be hungry or tired all the time, either.)

Plant foods are also very nutrient laden. Lost of vitamins and minerals. They also keep your digestive tract populated with friendly bacteria. This helps you digest your food more thoroughly and draw more nutrients from it. 

Carbs aren't the enemy. Refined, sugary snacks are. 

There are about 25 grams of carbs in an apple and a small handful of walnuts. 
There are about 25 grams of carbs in a donut. 

The donut is full of processed sugar and fat, and flour stripped of its bran and contains 250 "empty"calories.
The apple and nuts are full of natural vitamins and minerals and contain about the same number of calories. 

Put down the donut, eat the apple and nuts. :wink: 




> edit:
> (in case someone else is interested too), *I looked up sprouted wheat compared to wheatflour and was a bit chocked there was that much of a difference:*
> (not english, but see the pie-chart, green is carbohydrates, red protein):
> flour- Näringsinnehåll för vetemjöl bagerivetemjöl berik
> sprouts- Näringsinnehåll för vetegroddar
> 
> and the minerals and vitamins are extremely high in wheatsprouts


Yes. Just make good choices and get the most nutrient laden food per portion.


----------



## attic

Caustic Banana said:


> There's literally protein in every plant, just like in every animal. It is called amino acids. As in DNA. Heard of it? I can assure you that if you are sitting in front of a computer screen browsing personality cafe, the likelihood of you having a protein deficiency is equal to zero. You should take those numbers you're looking at and acquire some perspective. You can even take a look at basic human biology and check out how cellular respiration uses _*CARBOHYDRATES*_ and not proteins.


hey, read posts before responding in rude fashion please, and don't assume things about people you don't know. Then it would be evident to you I know that. I am not even asking for something like atkins or LCHF, there'd still be quite a bit of carbohydrates, I am not looking to remove them. I just asked for foods extra rich in good proteins as when I now plan to reduce my energyintake, and thus food intake (as I need to loose quite a bit of weight(20 kg, so I will need at least a year)) I want to make sure I don't loose muscles(a lot of people loosing weight do, it is very common) and that I get enough nutrients still. I read several recommendations for fat/carb/protein-ratios for weightloss and calculated on one with still quite a lot of carbohydrates(40%of energyintake(not all fat and protein is used for cellular respiration)). And yes, I sit in front of the computer now, but why do you assume I will do that 24h/day? Any good weightloss-plan includes execise (unless you are heavily obese), and I intend to try to gain some muscle too. So dont assume and then be rude about it, you don't have to agree with that take on diet, but everyone who doesn't agree with you are not idiots.


----------



## He's a Superhero!

We need a term for vegans who will eat honey. How about "*Apiarian Vegan*"?

I ask this because if I was to become a vegan, I would want to continue to eat honey (with carefully chosen sources of honey, so I can know that the bees are not suffering when the honey is harvested, and that the bees have excellent living conditions).


----------



## MsBossyPants

He's a Superhero! said:


> We need a term for vegans who will eat honey. How about "*Apiarian Vegan*"?
> 
> I ask this because if I was to become a vegan, I would want to continue to eat honey (with carefully chosen sources of honey, so I can know that the bees are not suffering when the honey is harvested, and that the bees have excellent living conditions).


Why label it at all? It merely serves to divide us. Deciding to eat vegan is a personal choice. Some do so for their own personal health reasons, some for a moral reason in not wanting to harm or eat animals. In a broader view, both of these choices end up serving the same end. 

I think it's fine for someone to advocate for what he believes, but let's not judge each other. It's not helpful. :happy: It's a big tent. There is room in it for everyone.


----------



## He's a Superhero!

MsBossyPants said:


> Why label it at all? It merely serves to divide us. Deciding to eat vegan is a personal choice. Some do so for their own personal health reasons, some for a moral reason in not wanting to harm or eat animals. In a broader view, both of these choices end up serving the same end.
> 
> I think it's fine for someone to advocate for what he believes, but let's not judge each other. It's not helpful. :happy: It's a big tent. There is room in it for everyone.


I like what you are saying, and please don't read what I said as to mean anything different to that. I see a practical value in a term for this specific diet, because if someone says that they are vegan then everyone likely automatically will assume that they will not eat any honey, but if they are "apiarian vegan" then that would clarify that they can eat honey...Much like when people say "lacto-vegetarian" or "ovo-vegetarian". The idea is not to divide people, but simply to clarify what their diets consist of.


----------



## Penny

attic said:


> Do anyone have suggestions for foods with a relatively high protein content in relation to carbohydrates? both foodstuffs and dishes. I am trying to plan for loosing weight, but want to get enough protein and other nutrient still as to not feel sick or loose muscles. And from what I read it is often suggested then to get more protein than usual in relation to carbohydrates, but even if eating lentilsoup each day, that is only approximately 20% protein, and likely I would have a little bread with that too... so I need some food with really high protein content to weigh up the things I eat with less.
> 
> I have looked at peaprotein and hempprotein as powder, but I am poor... and I don't want to eat too much soy because of hormones.
> So far I have found green peas (over 50%) and flax-seeds (mainly fat and protein, but not good to eat more than a spoon a day) and black-eye beans.


nuts. if they are too expensive then try bulk sunflower seeds. they are a bit cheaper. kind of bland on their own unsalted but i have a couple recipes if you are interested. one requires a dehydrator and the other requires a food processor. (the first recipe is sunflower seed patties and the second is sunflower seed cereal.)

eta- i think nuts/sunflower seeds blended up in a blender with water and sweetener make a nice protein shake substitute too.


----------



## soop

What is your protein and fat consumption both in percent of your diet and in calories? 

What's your favorite thing to eat?

(anyone can answer)


----------



## soop

--


----------



## He's a Superhero!

I think you guys will appreciate this: Blog - DIETnosis


----------



## MsBossyPants

He's a Superhero! said:


> I think you guys will appreciate this: Blog - DIETnosis


Nope. That's just silly.


----------



## He's a Superhero!

MsBossyPants said:


> Nope. That's just silly.


How so?


----------



## MsBossyPants

He's a Superhero! said:


> How so?


It has nothing to do with the theme of the thread, which is* How to Eat the Diet. *

And the Enneagram link is simplistic and merely sounds like marketing hype trying to tie the two together. 

Not really what this thread is about.


----------



## He's a Superhero!

MsBossyPants said:


> It has nothing to do with the theme of the thread, which is* How to Eat the Diet. *
> 
> And the Enneagram link is simplistic and merely sounds like marketing hype trying to tie the two together.
> 
> Not really what this thread is about.


Ok, I just thought it would be supportive, especially on PerC.


----------



## ConcettaParsons

Oddnet said:


> So, I have decided to stop eating meat, sugar and bread.
> 
> Anyone here that did the same? How has it affected you? Got any suggestions on tasteh foods? thx!


I have stopped eating meat. Actually I was a crazy non vegan earlier. I thought that nothing compares to the taste of meat. But I was wrong. There are many vegan food which are tasty as well as healthy. I didn't have any knowledge about vegan food, so I searched a lot about them and found few important articles (9 Healthy Foods To Grow In Your Backyard | In The Back Yard). There are a lot of advantages in eating vegan food. Meat is tasty, but it's good only in taste. Now i'm a crazy fan of sweet potato. It's just yummy and I don't feel that it affected me. I'm completely alright after stopped eating meat. I used to add honey(fresh) instead of sugar. In the beginning I had few difficulties due to the change in taste, but later I got used to it and now I love honey. I use honey in most of my recipes instead of sugar. In case of bread, I used to eat wheat bread. I have heard that wheat bread is good for health than other bread types.


----------



## soop

So I decided Im definitely (as of the info and arguments I've heard now, that's why Im asking) not going to stop eating fish or eggs or chicken bone broth. But I am otherwise done with animal products. What are vegan thoughts on this. I know about the egg industry. I spend a lot of money and time getting my eggs from tiny local farms to avoid that.

Would also like to know some vegan complete proteins as I plan to make 3 of my 4 meals a day animal free.


----------



## attic

soop said:


> Would also like to know some vegan complete proteins as I plan to make 3 of my 4 meals a day animal free.


Soy can stand on it's own, but don't rely too heavily on it as it might affect hormones in too large doses. I think most other proteinsources are good to combine(I have heard differing views on that google for more info), for example peas and oats, bread with chick-pea spread, lentilsoup with bread on the side, blackeyebeans+vegetables and some grain in a sallad, pastasause with mixed white beans in and pasta etc. bean/pea/lentil+grains etc. Except that combo, many green plants(parsley to green cabbage) has quite a lot of protein in relation to carbohydrates, seeds and nuts too(though it varies quite a bit). Then there's all the soy and wheat-protein products that are often similar to meats, for when those kinds of craving get bad, all from tofu to sausages to fishlike stick, minced... There's also flours (soy, almond, hemp...) you can mix in baking goods or pancake etc.


----------



## soop

attic said:


> Soy can stand on it's own, but don't rely too heavily on it as it might affect hormones in too large doses. I think most other proteinsources are good to combine(I have heard differing views on that google for more info), for example peas and oats, bread with chick-pea spread, lentilsoup with bread on the side, blackeyebeans+vegetables and some grain in a sallad, pastasause with mixed white beans in and pasta etc. bean/pea/lentil+grains etc. Except that combo, many green plants(parsley to green cabbage) has quite a lot of protein in relation to carbohydrates, seeds and nuts too(though it varies quite a bit). Then there's all the soy and wheat-protein products that are often similar to meats, for when those kinds of craving get bad, all from tofu to sausages to fishlike stick, minced... There's also flours (soy, almond, hemp...) you can mix in baking goods or pancake etc.


I didbt really like overly processed animal foods and I don't think mocks meats are great options. The problem I've been running into is the sheer amount of cabs since I have macros to hit. I've been basically relying on black bean pasta for now. I will give the green plant thing a try though it seems like a good option, thanks.


----------



## darkmatter

soop said:


> So I decided Im definitely (as of the info and arguments I've heard now, that's why Im asking) not going to stop eating fish or eggs or chicken bone broth. But I am otherwise done with animal products. What are vegan thoughts on this. I know about the egg industry. I spend a lot of money and time getting my eggs from tiny local farms to avoid that.
> 
> Would also like to know some vegan complete proteins as I plan to make 3 of my 4 meals a day animal free.


I feel like vegans are way too concerned about not eating enough complete protein. If you are eating a variety of whole foods, you will be fine, especially if you're also eating fish and eggs. You don't have to combine foods to make complete protein. Your body will take amino acids from random food you eat throughout the week and combine it itself, it's very efficient at making protein. 

Foods that contain complete proteins include: soy, hemp seed, chia seed, flax seed, quinoa, spirulina, buckwheat, amaranth....


----------



## JackOfBlades

Why do you not eat meat?


----------



## MsBossyPants

JackOfBlades said:


> Why do you not eat meat?


Please read the OP. This thread is about HOW to eat the diet.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

MsBossyPants said:


> Please read the OP. This thread is about HOW to eat the diet.


What is a good milk substitute that will not cause stomach problems if consumed in large quantities?
One of my favorite dishes is a bowl of cereal, when I was younger I could eat three bowls in one sitting, three not two. I would never get bothered, it was great.
But now, when I eat that amount it makes me have problems.
So what is good for cereal?


----------



## MsBossyPants

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> What is a good milk substitute that will not cause stomach problems if consumed in large quantities?
> One of my favorite dishes is a bowl of cereal, when I was younger I could eat three bowls in one sitting, three not two. I would never get bothered, it was great.
> But now, when I eat that amount it makes me have problems.
> So what is good for cereal?


Yikes. That's a lot of cereal. :shocked:
A serving size is about 1/2 cup - 3/4 cup (depending the denseness of the cereal).
It's also lot of sugar, if it's sweetened.

* *




I could eat that much as a teenager, too. :blushed:




Tummy trouble could be you're just eating too much cereal. 
Or you're having trouble digesting so much milk. 

Sorry to go all "Mom" on you, but try eating a more reasonable portion size. 

If you're looking for a good dairy alternative, soy milk has a more fatty "mouth feel", almond milk is thinner - more like the consistancy of skim milk. Each is available unflavored or with vanilla added for flavor. 

Careful having too much of that, though. That much soy milk (enough for 3 bowls) probably isn't good for you. And most brands (both almond and soy) add powdered calcium (to make up for what you'd be getting in cow's milk). Too much of that can make you **ahem** constipated. 

Moderation, my Friend. :wink:


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

MsBossyPants said:


> Yikes. That's a lot of cereal. :shocked:
> A serving size is about 1/2 cup - 3/4 cup (depending the denseness of the cereal).
> It's also lot of sugar, if it's sweetened.
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I could eat that much as a teenager, too. :blushed:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tummy trouble could be you're just eating too much cereal.
> Or you're having trouble digesting so much milk.
> 
> Sorry to go all "Mom" on you, but try eating a more reasonable portion size.
> 
> If you're looking for a good dairy alternative, soy milk has a more fatty "mouth feel", almond milk is thinner - more like the consistancy of skim milk. Each is available unflavored or with vanilla added for flavor.
> 
> Careful having too much of that, though. That much soy milk (enough for 3 bowls) probably isn't good for you. And most brands (both almond and soy) add powdered calcium (to make up for what you'd be getting in cow's milk). Too much of that can make you **ahem** constipated.
> 
> Moderation, my Friend. :wink:



Hmmmmmmmmmm very well mom.


----------



## Lemxn

JackOfBlades said:


> Why do you not eat meat?


Why do you eat meat?


----------



## Red Panda

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> What is a good milk substitute that will not cause stomach problems if consumed in large quantities?
> One of my favorite dishes is a bowl of cereal, when I was younger I could eat three bowls in one sitting, three not two. I would never get bothered, it was great.
> But now, when I eat that amount it makes me have problems.
> So what is good for cereal?


Better not have soy milk, at least not in all 3 bowls as it _can_ cause bloating and stuff. Any other should be fine.


----------



## strawberryLola

Besides Native Foods, what is the next best alternative to all American vegan cuisine?


----------



## Dopey

Lemxn said:


> Why do you eat meat?


┐('～`；)┌


----------



## Eira

I'm loving my vegan lifestyle! Thanks for sharing great info.


----------



## He's a Superhero!

I want to ask for advice here as well as the fitness advice thread, considering I'm pescatarian and lactose intolerant...The vegan viewpoint would be greatly appreciated.

I'm a bit in disbelief right now, however I just found out today that I'm gluten intolerant...Can someone help me out with this? Apparently I need more fiber in my diet as well.


----------



## renna

OKAY you guys, 
I have ended up here AGAIN because I recognize the truth to a whole food based diet. A complete diet that includes all those minerals and live enzymes (hey did you know we vegans can make our own probiotics through coconuts? Shout out to me to tell you the steps and link you in recipe to do so), and vitamins ONLY make sense in living any "lifestyle". I assure you. I promise you. I will die and admit upon my last breathe that you'll die older eating a whole plant based diet versus the common diet. Ok, ok, take two vegans and apply the hypothesis that the vegan who works out versus the vegan that doesn't will still die WAY older vs. the human that ate meat, toxins in food, dairy, and partook of foreign chemicals (that do not originate with the human body, hence the body cannot produce that chemical within own body) will still die earlier than a person whom committed to a strict eating diet. 

Yes, hello people!!! You're going to die way early if you don't eat a complete satisfactory nutrient-enriched diet. 

A whole plant based diet provides just that. When will people realize this secret? I don't know. Maybe it's based on if you truly want to live. You may laugh and chuckle at my post, but until you go chemical free and only consume in your body only that which grows from the Earth will you will not be able to relate, nor know "the point of being vegan". 

I might start a blog one day with that title &#55357;&#56847;.


----------



## renna

He's a Superhero! said:


> I want to ask for advice here as well as the fitness advice thread, considering I'm pescatarian and lactose intolerant...The vegan viewpoint would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> I'm a bit in disbelief right now, however I just found out today that I'm gluten intolerant...Can someone help me out with this? Apparently I need more fiber in my diet as well.



If you are truly interested in going "wheat-free" due to
Celiac disease (which is the intolerance of the body's way of processing wheat and therefore causes indigestive/intolerance of wheat), you might as well go vegan if you truly have this ailment. It will be the only saving grace to you by not
feeling so physically crappy. Sorry you have yeah dude. My best INFJ friend had that too and it prevented her in severe ways of engaging with others. You really should look into a gluten free vegan diet. Good luck!


----------



## He's a Superhero!

renna said:


> If you are truly interested in going "wheat-free" due to
> Celiac disease (which is the intolerance of the body's way of processing wheat and therefore causes indigestive/intolerance of wheat), you might as well go vegan if you truly have this ailment. It will be the only saving grace to you by not
> feeling so physically crappy. Sorry you have yeah dude. My best INFJ friend had that too and it prevented her in severe ways of engaging with others. You really should look into a gluten free vegan diet. Good luck!


I'm not sure I follow the reasoning here...Wouldn't going completely vegan restrict my diet even more so?


----------



## renna

He's a Superhero! said:


> I'm not sure I follow the reasoning here...Wouldn't going completely vegan restrict my diet even more so?


I think that you need to read my words more carefully than hastily. I try to do the same when I'm typing. 

Just because wheat is apart of the whole-plant based diet paradigm, doesn't mean that you exclude wheat and every other entity in its category....meaning that you reject ALL plant based if you do go vegan. Yes? Is this not the motivation of your diet?


----------



## He's a Superhero!

renna said:


> I think that you need to read my words more carefully than hastily. I try to do the same when I'm typing.
> 
> Just because wheat is apart of the whole-plant based diet paradigm, doesn't mean that you exclude wheat and every other entity in its category....meaning that you reject ALL plant based if you do go vegan. Yes? Is this not the motivation of your diet?


Actually my motivation is ethical mixed with avoiding food intolerance. I have to avoid gluten and lactose, but avoiding meat is my choice.


----------



## atamagasuita

Why veggies only


----------



## renna

He's a Superhero! said:


> Actually my motivation is ethical mixed with avoiding food intolerance. I have to avoid gluten and lactose, but avoiding meat is my choice.


Ok so why aren't you officially vegan then?


----------



## ECM

I have some questions; 

Do you find you lack protein/calcium and have to eat "a lot" of foods that contain it to make up for milk and meat loss? 

Why do vegans not drink milk, eat cheese and eggs etc, as they are not harming the animal, nor are they live animals in themselves? (If going vegan is out of an ethical choice that is, in such a case I thought it would make more sense being vegetarian, at least personally if I did go for such a diet change from an ethical perspective. Do vegans see these products as being unhealthy also?)

How do you maintain a healthy weight, and I don't mean avoiding fat, but avoiding becoming "under" weight. As a person like me looses weight very easily, and I avoid sugar and junk food, but I need to get fat from "somewhere" to maintain a healthy weight.


----------



## atamagasuita

Why veggies only? Is that a hard question to ask!?!!!!


----------



## atamagasuita

Nopes because I'm the one who asked so, please answer heart yea aaahhh


----------



## Aletheia

EccentricM said:


> I have some questions;
> 
> Do you find you lack protein/calcium and have to eat "a lot" of foods that contain it to make up for milk and meat loss?
> 
> Why do vegans not drink milk, eat cheese and eggs etc, as they are not harming the animal, nor are they live animals in themselves? (If going vegan is out of an ethical choice that is, in such a case I thought it would make more sense being vegetarian, at least personally if I did go for such a diet change from an ethical perspective. Do vegans see these products as being unhealthy also?)
> 
> How do you maintain a healthy weight, and I don't mean avoiding fat, but avoiding becoming "under" weight. As a person like me looses weight very easily, and I avoid sugar and junk food, but I need to get fat from "somewhere" to maintain a healthy weight.


In the beginning when going vegan/vegetarian, it can take some time to find one's bearings and adjust accordingly; so in that sense, the tendency to think that you have to overcompensate with certain foods in order to have adequate intake of protein and calcium is quite common, but misled. The reality is, however, that most people intake far too much protein and calcium than what is actually ideal. I don't have a lack of either in my diet, but it can take some time and research to discern and navigate other rich plant-based sources of either. I recently purchased some chickpea pasta that has 21g of protein per serving crazy which is essentially the same protein serving a lot of whey shakes for muscle building have. 

If you're purchasing any animal byproducts from factory farms it does, in fact, harm and unspeakably mistreat the animals. Beyond that, dairy and eggs are not necessary (or healthy in the case of factory farming) sources of any nutrient for humans and when that gap of disconnect narrows between what you're consuming and where it's coming from, it can be particularly unsettling. Saying all that, I'm actually vegetarian and not vegan. The only animal derived source I still consume occasionally is local eggs (direct from source and not store bought). While there's absolutely no case to be made for consumption of eggs from factory farming operations, I don't have any ethical concerns with consuming eggs where I know, not just through wishful thinking, but actually seeing, that there's no mistreatment of or detriment to the animal. 

As for maintaining healthy weight, just continue to consume as you normally would, and adjust as you see fit. There are calorically dense foods that are vegan and not of the junkfood variety. Coconut curry sauce is a bit of a staple for me mostly on account of how incomprehensibly delicious it is. You can make a pasta dish with it as a sauce and throw in whatever veggies - even a whole avocado if you're meaning to keep your fat intake up. Any change in diet requires us to be more conscious of what we're consuming, and there might be slipups and taking a wrong turn from time to time that requires a bit of rerouting to get back on track. Even (and especially) the ethical part of a vegan or vegetarian diet takes a lot of self-reflection and awareness.


----------



## Red Panda

He's a Superhero! said:


> I want to ask for advice here as well as the fitness advice thread, considering I'm pescatarian and lactose intolerant...The vegan viewpoint would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> I'm a bit in disbelief right now, however I just found out today that I'm gluten intolerant...Can someone help me out with this? Apparently I need more fiber in my diet as well.


You need to avoid wheat, barley and rye. 
You could focus more on legumes and beans and have grains like quinoa, rice, buckwheat that are gluten-free and eat more starch veggies like corn and potatoes for carbs. Do you have celiac disease specifically, or general gluten intolerance? 
Other than avoiding gluten-containing foods, everything else is up to you.


----------

